# (OOC) Transformers: Robots in Disguise!



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2004)

Discription from FFG's website.

Fantasy Flight continues the Horizon line with Mechamorphosis, a world of devastatingly powerful robotic warriors that hide among us as cars, jets, and everyday objects. Some are terrorist aggressors, enacting evil schemes to dominate human kind. Others are self-declared defenders of the human race, fighting their mechanical foes and avoiding the military forces of the fearful and desperate people they are trying to protect. 

Their battles rage from hidden desert bases to active volcanoes, from the depths of the sea to the frontiers of space. In Mechamorphosis, the warrior doesn’t pilot the robot; the warrior is the robot. 

Complete d20 minigame . . . no supplements needed 

Great for a single night of playing or a short campaign 

Follows in the tradition of wildly popular cartoons, comics, and action figures from a genre enjoyed by all ages. 

Excerpt from back of the book.
An ancient, secret war rages across the galaxy, and Earth has become its latest battleground. Welcome to Mechamorphosis, where you don't just pilot the giant morphing robot - you are the giant morphing robot!

The power-hungry Tyrant mechamorphs have followed their peaceful Exile and Animech cousins to Earth, hoping to enslave humankind and suck the planet's resources dry. Only the valiant Exile rebels and the wise Animech warriors can stop them.

In this d20 mini-RPG, players take on the roles of giant morphing robots, intelligent living machines that can change forms to appear as vehicles, weapons, and even robotic animals. Spy on enemies with your miniaturizing massmorph ability, take on airborne foes in high-speed aerial combat, or send your companion mechamorphs - smaller `bots that merge with your form - off to do battle for you. You can constantly adapt and upgrade your powers with form feats, but beware ... so can your enemies!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Original post follows


I saw this an ordered it and I curious as if there is enough people, and a DM, to get a game started...

Link

PS If the DM is broke, I can help out, yes that's a bribe.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I saw this an ordered it and I curious as if there is enough people, and a DM, to get a game started...
> 
> Link
> 
> PS If the DM is broke, I can help out, yes that's a bribe.




Looks very interesting:  Feel free to bribe me, because I am indeed broke.  I'd need a few days to digest the rules though.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey! It's Transformers!  I would be interested Brother, but unfortunately, I won't be able to get the book.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing, but probably won't order the book until it's a little more certain that the game would go forward.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2004)

Okay I got my book in the mail yesterday night and I must say it looks to be very good. 

So I would like to see another call of people who would like to play or DM.  At this point I'm not to worried about who has the book and who doesn't, just post if you want to play.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, I broke down and ordered my copy.  It hasn't arrived yet, but I'd be interested in playing.  If nothing else it gives me an excuse for having ordered the book in the first place.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, if the books not a requirement Brother,  you've got me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well, if the books not a requirement Brother,  you've got me.




I might go that far, but I would rather not... 

I added the overview from the back cover of the book to the first post now.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm planning on getting the book, although it's gonna be about two more weeks before i can get the spare loot. I love transformers i'd be interested in giving this game a shot. 

Is this gonna be actual Transformers, or what ever setting the book might have?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I'm planning on getting the book, although it's gonna be about two more weeks before i can get the spare loot. I love transformers i'd be interested in giving this game a shot.



That's fine, I suspect it will be a slower game to form based upon how uncommon the book will be.



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Is this gonna be actual Transformers, or what ever setting the book might have?



I'm game anyway, if we do Transformers we better do season 1 or I'm going to be lost.  If there is more clamor for homemade transformers I'm fine with too.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's fine, I suspect it will be a slower game to form based upon how uncommon the book will be.
> 
> 
> I'm game anyway, if we do Transformers we better do season 1 or I'm going to be lost.  If there is more clamor for homemade transformers I'm fine with too.




I would be better off with homemade, because unless it's centered around the Transformers Movie, I haven't watched the relevant shows since I was a lot younger than I am now.  Still, I could do online research into any setting chosen/


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Transformers Movie, I haven't watched the relevant shows since I was a lot younger than I am now.




Very true, but we would be taking the characters we know and love and running the DM's campaign around them.  Very little research would be needed.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very true, but we would be taking the characters we know and love and running the DM's campaign around them.  Very little research would be needed.




When I said "much younger" I mean that new episodes of the original series stopped when I was 5.  I know I watched and loved the show as a kid, but beyond a few core characters my memory is shot, and I doubt I could recall personalities well enough to roleplay them acurately.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 1, 2004)

Not sure if I can get the book down her in Australia, but if I can I'm interested.  I can actually remember the original series (and now that I recall that was 12 years ago ... ). 

Oh and Hafrogman I wouldn't be terribly worried if you can only recall the core characters, for the most part everything was based around them anyone with the occasional appearance of one of the others. Transformers apparently come with a Fade Into The Background Power.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Not sure if I can get the book down her in Australia, but if I can I'm interested.




great, FFG is a wonderful company and one of the big 3rd party companies, so I think you should be able to find it...  Hopefuly this will help

ISBN: 1-58994-184-5
Product line number: HR5

I know there is alot of hate on ENworld right now for the fallowing suggestion, this isn't the thread for this debate nor will it be tolarated.  I simply showing a suggestion and anyone who knows me or looks at my bookshelf knows I have no love for pdf in general. 

Mechamorphosis in pdf format (Can't say I agree with the price.)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 1, 2004)

> (Can't say I agree with the price.)





No kidding!   


I don't see why we could set the game in the "transformers universe" and still make our own characters, new ones were always popping up through out the series.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> No kidding!



Yeah, I didn't even pay that much for my paper copy...



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I don't see why we could set the game in the "transformers universe" and still make our own characters, new ones were always popping up through out the series.



I have no issues with it being both ways...  If you want to make a new transformer, and someone else wants to use one from the show...  Say me, who wants to use Optimus Prime, consider that dibs by the way, I don’t see this as being a serious issue.  

I’m really hoping to see the Decepticons in all there glory, it just wouldn’t be as much fun if we didn’t go up against Megatron, Starscream or Soundwave.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 1, 2004)

> I have no issues with it being both ways... If you want to make a new transformer, and someone else wants to use one from the show... Say me, who wants to use Optimus Prime, consider that dibs by the way, I don’t see this as being a serious issue.




Sounds good to me. I for one would like to play Kupp   , if i don't make my own that is.



> I’m really hoping to see the Decepticons in all there glory, it just wouldn’t be as much fun if we didn’t go up against Megatron, Starscream or Soundwave.




Oh, yeah!!!  Eat laser decpti-bums!!!


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 1, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me. I for one would like to play Kupp   , if i don't make my own that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah!!!  Eat laser decpti-bums!!!




I hate to say this, but I don't remember Kupp.  Can you refresh my memory?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I hate to say this, but I don't remember Kupp.  Can you refresh my memory?





He's one of the mian characters from the movie, the grizzeld veteran, old timer. he turned into the cool futureistic pick up truck.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> He's one of the mian characters from the movie, the grizzeld veteran, old timer. he turned into the cool futureistic pick up truck.




Ahhh I never would have gotten it.  He seems like a good pick as I remember him foundly as well. 

(sorry for the delay in reply...  It was sort of strategic.  )


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 6, 2004)

OH god, I love the Transformers.  The Movie is still on my top list 

I'm broke, but I'd buy the book to play  (But might take a few weeks) if there is still room.  I'd love to make original Transformers but love so many of the old boys that I'd not mind playing any dozen of them.  Hound, Sunstreaker, Jazz, Wheeljack, Springer, etc.  Ah, heck... if you twist my arm, I might even play Optimus 

Kup kicked.  Only he could cow the Dinobots with just a story


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I'm broke, but I'd buy the book to play  (But might take a few weeks) if there is still room.




I believe there is. 

Only Orvallon has shown a desire to DM/GM so Orvallon if your still around contact me via your ENworld registered email address at: ftn4life@earthlink.net


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll volunteer for back up GM if Orvallon can't, for some reason.  I've not GMed here at EnWorld yet, but I do most of the DMing for my local group.  I'm probably due to give back to EnWorld for the gaming fun I've enjoyed here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for being the back up plan... 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> I'm probably due to give back to EnWorld for the gaming fun I've enjoyed here.




Yeah, I keep thinking that also...  5K + posts later I still haven't formed a game.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 8, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> He's one of the mian characters from the movie, the grizzeld veteran, old timer. he turned into the cool futureistic pick up truck.
> 
> 
> That explains it.  I'm a unwitting heretic.  I didn't know there even was a movie, much less new characters from it.  All, I'm aware of is the various series.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 10, 2004)

I just got my copy today 

This post should in no way be considered a *bump*


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

*Sneif*
So... is this going to be a go?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> *Sneif*
> So... is this going to be a go?



Orvallon, has not contacted me and giving me his mailing address... I was buying the GM a book to get this started. 

Anyhow, if you want to GM and have the book by all means please take this thing.  I think we all want to play the "real: transformers from are childhood.  

If you need the book please contact me at the email address that is in my signature.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

I emailed you.  We can chat and figure it out...

but, in what ever way, this game will be a *go!*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I emailed you.  We can chat and figure it out...



and I got it.  Give me a little while to settle in at workk, I got a meeting at the top of the hour, but I shoot you a soon after that. 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> but, in what ever way, this game will be a *go!*




and I would have to agree with you on that.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 17, 2004)

For anyone interested in a wealth of TF news, check out Axalon Underground (I'm an Admin there, so, yes, I am a bit partial to it  )

I won a comp copy of _Mechamorphosis_ (in the Name That Mechamorph Contest held here on the EN*World boards).  Sadly, the Strength rules for Mechamorphs (which I've summarized here) make it nigh-impossible to incorporate Mechamorphs into any other D20 game.  Other than that, though, the book's great, and the rules allow the creation of petty much any type of character seen in all the various _Transformers_ cartoons that've been broadcast over the past 20 years (!), including Combiners, Headmasters, Targetmasters, and Powermasters/Godmasters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I emailed you.




Finally replied....    sorry about that, I'm scatter brained at times.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 18, 2004)

bah, no worries, mate.  I replied back to ... uh... your reply 

So... good news folks, as stated, the game is a go.  So we'll need to figure out the roster... but we'll have some time before we can start playing yet.  Still gotta get the book.  Which brings up the first point; I won't know all of the rules when we start this thing.  So... let's try to concentrate on the RP side of it (Which I don't think will be a problem) and let the game mechanics come along as they will.  If we make some "mistakes" at first, we'll just live with it.  We may need to make some changes somewhere down the line (I'd hate to have to nerf someone's character, I don't want to, but without knowing the game mechanics ... well, let's just say that everyone ought to try to be a bit open in case it has to happen.)

But, all in all, I don't think any of that should be a problem.  Since we have some time, we can discuss our character ideas? Any other thoughts out there about the game? Concerns about me being GM? ("HEY, he doesn't even have 200 posts yet!!!!" "Um... dude, Vendetta seems like a total dweeb" "Hey, he's only doing this to get a free copy of the book!!!")

Well... a little about me.  
I'm a wanna-be writer working on a Novel (nearly complete) and four comic book titles.  I moderate the writers' forum over at Penciljack.com, a site devoted to people who want to break into the comic book industry. 

I work as a teacher's assistant at a school for at risk teenagers and am trying to finish college so that I can get my credential and be a real teacher and get the BIG BUCKs    ... well, hey, they get paid better than I do.  Though the pay sucks, I have a pretty good benefits package and get 55 total paid days off a year (my god, that is nice).  I love those kids but want to strangle them most of the time.  I'm not wholly sure that it should be illegal.  Some of these kids really need a good strangling. (Ok... I hope no one thinks I seriously want to kill any of the kids... but... sometimes I do... but not _really_... unless he or she _really_ needs it...)

I do a lot of GMing for my game group here in Sacramento.  You may know Deadestdai and Ferretguy from these forums.  They game with me and got me turned onto this site less than a year ago.  It took me a while to get into a few games (well, games that actually survived... got into several that ended up falling flat like a really cool Harry Potter game using d20 modern.  Man, that group was RPing our bums off but the GM never did get back to it), which is why my post count is rather low.  I am in a couple of games that I'm excited about.  

Oathbound DMed by Ashy in which I play Xerxes, a friendly Xeph Psion.

The Lost Patriarch  DMed by DragonXitz where I play Zar-Vroxiar, a brash, arrogant Sea Elf Wizard.

and Yrtchull's Return DMed by Uriel.  I'd not joined this one until page 15.  I'm playing Vorath, a somber and somewhat morose Duergar Dwarf  who was subject to some kind of Arcane experiment that merged him with an insect (Insect template)

So, that is probably more than you wanted to know and if you skipped all of that then you probably made a wise move.  GOOD FOR YOU!  hehe.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2004)

So, as DM what is your decision on known Transformers vs. homebrewed characters?  Any concept of what type/setting of game you plan to run?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> bah, no worries, mate.  I replied back to ... uh... your reply




Great, I'm off to sleep, I'll get a reply out to you tomorrow, and it will probably be in the afternoon though..  (I do have the email marked as unread.  )



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> ("HEY, he doesn't even have 200 posts yet!!!!" "Um... dude, Vendetta seems like a total dweeb" "Hey, he's only doing this to get a free copy of the book!!!")




Only 200 posts!!!!    I need to pay closer attention after all...   Just kidding I'm sure you do find, and buying a 15-dollar book is really nothing for me...  I've done more for less.  but you’re more than welcome, thanks for DMing. 

Later,
Adam
BS 

I'm more of a modern retailing of the first series...  Start with crashing and go from there, I guess.  (of course the cast of the transformers could be swapped as need be.)


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 18, 2004)

I'd love to get some opinions on what you all would like to play.  Being as I don't currently have the book or an adventure set up, I can think along a certain set of story types if there is a concensus.  I'm not afraid to "take command" and build a story opposed to what you guys might be "wanting" if I feel that it could be fun, so don't worry that your suggestions might "stiffle" me or anything.  But since I'm a blank slate on it for the next day or two, might be a good chance to put in your two cents and we'll see where my imagination takes you guys.

As for homebrewed or chosing from cast members, I'm kind of a "homebrew" kind of guy.  If you are dying to play Sunstreaker or someone, I'm cool with that too.  So, until a final decision comes, what do * you* guys want?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2004)

I like BS's idea of retelling the original storyline from the beginning.  I personally think it would be neat to do it with an entirely original set of core transformers, with perhaps the only exception being an (NPCed, sorry BS) Prime.  I would however like to see the original villains   Of course, I'll be playing no matter what path the game takes, but that's just my thoughts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> (NPCed, sorry BS) Prime.




well    on you. 

I can find something else to play...


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> well    on you.
> 
> I can find something else to play...




It was just my personal opinion.  I just figure that Optimus Prime should not be the same level as all his soldiers.  He's above and beyond the average transformer.  And he's got the touch!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It was just my personal opinion.  I just figure that Optimus Prime should not be the same level as all his soldiers.  He's above and beyond the average transformer.



Oh I do agree.   OP is way above his soldiers in "level" so I guess that it's a good idea... 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> And he's got the touch!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

rangerjohn if you’re still following this thread could you please email me. (ftn4life@earthlink.net)


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 24, 2004)

Any news on the campaign?

BS got the book, once again thanks.


and finally,


BUMP!


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm still interested, still waiting on the book to come in though, should be ready to go by next week if I'm lucky.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

Good news, gang!  I got the book today and started reading it.  I'll be able to get this adventure started pretty soon, I should think.  Let's get a roll call of people interested who are still actively checking.  I'm thinking 6 players but I don't want to go too many over that and bog down the game waiting on too many people to post.  

I'll be posting *"Character Creation Rules"* for this adventure once we get a roster but some notes that will probably go in upon my first impressions of the game.

1) All PCs will be Autobots

2) Autobots are *Auto*bots!  In the early Transformer series, we didn't see Autobot aircraft until Skyfire came around.  Will I make exceptions?  Possibly, but you'll have to talk with me about it. (rahjr2k@hotmail.com Just email me)

3) I think that I am opposed to any of our Autobots being larger than Gargantuan but I prefer Large or Huge.  Again, in the early Transformer series, we didn't see Autobots bigger than that and I'd like to keep it like that. (I'll add more on this for you in Char. Creation)

4) What do you guys think?  I'm thinking "Sum to 15" (Not sum to 10 because there is no Zero priority like in shadowrun, 1+2+3+4+5=15)  I like the "Sum to X" in the priority system because it allows me to make weaker and more powerful mecha without having to base it solely on levels.  I'm flexible on this so if you have an opinion, let me know (Even saying "Let's do Sum to 18 ... who knows?)

5) Classes.  We will use the four base classes from the book.  Since we bought the books, let's use them.

6) If you don't yet have the book and fall behind, there is no worries... sign up.  I've already figured out the explaination of why some 'bots are not there right at the start and how they will be added.

7) Give Brother Shatterstone a big "*THANK YOU*" for not only suggesting this game but for putting his own assets down to get me a copy of the book so that we can do this.

8) Roster (_Based on most recent posts, but please confirm and don't be offended if you're not on the initial list_)
*Brother Shatterstone
Kalanyr
rangerjohn
hafrogman
Sir Osis of Liver*


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2004)

Still here, still interested.

I'm currently considering a schoolbus character, but I'm not sure of anything beyond that.

and _*THANKS*_, Brother Shatterstone!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2004)

It was really no big deal...  

I'm not sure who or what to play...  To be honest after OP got NPCed the only other transformer that seemed to work for me was Jetfire, of course he started out as a Decepticon so he doesn’t really work…  :\


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm still interested. Um anyone wanna remind me who was around in the first ep, its been a long long time ?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I'm still interested. Um anyone wanna remind me who was around in the first ep, its been a long long time ?



Found this in Hasbro's website... Ultimate Checklist 

If you find someone you like I would google their *name*, *transformers* and the word *profile*.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

Actually, I was thinking about playing original characters.  We will be doing something _like_ the original series story but it will have some quirks and twists to the story that will hopefully make it our own story.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Actually, I was thinking about playing original characters.




Okay, well then give me the 16 wheeler then.   (I gots me a name already! Jackknife  )

Or I could probably for a cement mixer…


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2004)

Oooh Cool. I can go with that. I have an idea, and can someone explain what sum to 15 means ? Since I thought mechamorphosis used standard d20 stats and a sum of 15 seems to yield some disappointing stats.

Edit - looked at previous all is good now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> We will be doing something _like_ the original series story but it will have some quirks and twists to the story that will hopefully make it our own story.




One thing...  Are we using the original Decepticons?  I think it would be insanely cool if we did.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 24, 2004)

This is to confirm my interest, if my bump post didn't do the job.    As for my autobot, If we go with original names.  I'm thinking Firefly, if adaptations Bluestreak.  Either way he would be a large sportcar autobot.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm thinking of going with a Large Bot that transforms into a Katana, Bushido. Any one interested in wielding a fellow bot?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

Well... I was thinking today when I had gone out (after my last post) that if you did want to pilfer the name and personality of an existing Autobot from the earlier series, what the heck.  I had been thinking it might be rather difficult to build the characters properly but I came to the important decision that it didn't really matter.  Just make them how you think they ought to be made for that character, after all... this will be an alternate universe type of deal.  Feel free to make something completely original too or, if you like, use some from a character and add in your own stuff.  Just have fun with the character.

I should be posting character creation rules later tonight.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of going with a Large Bot that transforms into a Katana, Bushido. Any one interested in wielding a fellow bot?



Bushido is a great name.

***EDIT***

And, to answer the question... yes we will be facing off against all of the old Decepti*bums* from the show, with a few surprises themselves.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> 3) I think that I am opposed to any of our Autobots being larger than Gargantuan but I prefer Large or Huge.




Just got home and I'm really looking through the book now...     Is a tracker trailer okay?  (It’s Gargantuan)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 25, 2004)

Um what on earth is up with Special Powers? A 4th level spell is a Rank 5 power, Energy Drain 1/day per character level (reduce in range to touch, but losing the Attack of Opportunity) is also a Rank 5 power. How is Fire Shield, Stone Skin or even Divine Power equal to that, at 1st level it (Energy Drain) is an instant death attack if it hits. Hopefully I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 25, 2004)

This is a rough sketch I just put together, Bushido is going to multiclass to Soldier at level 3 (otherwise I spend level 2 with +0 BAB (bleah), assuming we even level). If no one is interested in putting together a bot capable of wielding a katana, I have a couple of other ideas I can go with. Don't have much of a background yet, but I do have an appearance but no time to type it. Anywho, /me flees to maths.


```
Bushido
Scout 2/Soldier 1
"Honour is the Truest Edge"

Ability Scores 5
Alt Form     2
Form Feats   3
Tech Gear   1
Special Powers 4
Total 15

Str   16 (+3)    (10)
Dex  16(+3)     (10)
Con  14(+2)      (6)
Int   14  (+2)    (6)
Wis  12   (+1)   (4)
Cha  14   (+2)   (6)
Total 42 Points

HD: 2d8 (16) + 1d12 (12) + 6 (34 hp)
AC: 18 (10 (base) + 4  (insight) +3 (dex) -1 (size) + 2 (natural))
      19 (vs 1 opponent)
Attack Bonus: +3 (+1 (BAB) + 3 (Strength) - 1 (Size))  
Grapple: +8 (AB + 5)
Katana: +4 (AB + 1 (Weapon Focus)) (4d6 19-20/x2)

Form Feats (4): Imbuing Weapon, Masterwork (Katana),
Honed, (3 Delayed - Quick Morph, Greater Imbuing Weapon, Keen)
Basic Feats:
B: Weapon Focus (Katana)
1: Exotic Archaic Weapon Proficiency (Katana)
3: Combat Expertise
Class Feats:
Scout 1: Blind Fight
Scout 2: Dodge
Soldier 1: Improved Disarm

Skills (40 Skill Points + 10  (Scout) + 4 (Soldier))
Acrobatics            5  (+8)
Atheletics              5  (+8)
Build/Repair (Simple) 5  (+7)
Concentration        5   (+7)
Disguise                  5 (+7)
Interaction              5 (+7)
Knowledge (Warfare) 6             (4 spent (cc) + 4 spent (class)) (+8)
Knowledge (Earth History)      2  (4 spent (cc)   (+4)
Knowledge (Earth Geography) 2  (+4)
Senses       5  (+7)
Stealth       5 (+8)

Class Abilities
(Scout 1)Uncanny Dodge 1 (Retain Dex-Bonus)
(Soldier 1) Built To Last 1 (Damage Reduction 1/-)

Primary Form
Size: Large (Tall)

Alt Form (Masterwork Honed Katana) 
(One-handed Exotic Archaic Weapon)
(+1 enhancement bonus to hit)
(Damage varies by wielder) (19-20/x3)
Medium 2d6
Large 3d6
Huge 4d6
Gargantuan 4d8

Special Powers:
Energon Blade
"Greater Magic Weapon" (Rank 4)
Total Rank: 4


Gear
Tech Gear
Repair Tools 1 (2)
Long-range Visual 1 (1)

Weapons (2 Gear Point)
Energy Katana (4d6 19-20/x2) (1 Gear Point Enhancment)
Compound Bow (2d6 20/x2) (Range 40)

Gear Total: 5/5  (3 (level) + 2 (Priority 1))

Nexus Energy Reserves: 6 (Base) + (3) (1st) + 4 (2nd) +5 (3rd) = 18
Stasis Recovery: 2 Nexus Points

Appearance:  
Bushido is an 8 foot tall robot, his head follows the form of the traditional samurai helmet, and his body is white with a series of silver circles around it. He has golden potrusions from the top of each shoulder. His legs are the same white as his body, but his feat are a golden. 

Weapons: 
The top silver circle is detachable forming the frame of an energy bow, and the left shoulder protrusion detaches to form the hilt of the Energy Katana.

Transformation sequence: 
Arms lock to side. 
Shoulder protusions drop to level with shoulders and lock into place form a guard. 
Feat turn to point out, legs and head contract into body.
Helmet horns lock together into a blade shape which grows into a katana blade. 
Grows or shrinks to fit the hand of the wielder. 
Blade is surrounded with a dull-purple energy.
```


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2004)

I've come up with a new concept to replace the school bus (who would have been gargantuan) [Thus you are all spared the horror of . . . *Educator* "Prepare to be schooled, Decepticreeps!"]

My character will have an SUV alt, and have large, oversized hands.  He could wield a katana if needed, Kal.  But I did plan on having him focus on unarmed combat.

I'm terribly proud of his name, but I'm putting the thought process behind it in spoiler so that if you wish you may be spared the terrible pun behind it all.



Spoiler



We start with his giant "hands" which led to "Hans" which is a silly name for a bot, so I switched to spansih, were we find "Mano" which is espanol for hand.  This led me to "Manny" which is still a silly name, but is also short for "Manuel" which is close to "Manual". . . Thus my autobot's name is . .



Stickshift.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 25, 2004)

Nah, as I said if no one has a concept that works with it let me know, I have an animal morpher that I like quiet a lot too.  A wolf with a slow special ability, called (bad pun alert) Paws.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 25, 2004)

OK
I posted the character creation guidelines in the rogues gallery.  Go ahead and get started on those characters and email me if you need to discuss things like special powers or something else.  
rahjr2k@hotmail.com

Transformers: Robots in Disguise! Rogues Gallery

Sorry it took me so long.  Hope no one was waiting around last night hoping it might go up before you went to bed.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2004)

A few thoughts on creation.

Alt bonuses - all of the things you listed are available as Form Feats (except increased speed which is only +20%).  And for every point of Form Feats you gain 2 extra.  So I guess I question why have these at all.  Nobody should really purchase them for manueverability or acceleration as you're only getting half benifit for your priority point.  If you want speeds to rocket then you can always change the form feat's bonus.

Special Powers - I'm slightly confused about your magic missile example.  I assumed special powers used character level as caster level (thus a third level bot using magic missile would have 2 missiles).  Is spending more points the only way to increase the caster level, or is it more like a bonus over your character level?

Personally I was considering this for my special power

"Electron Punch" _(as Shocking Grasp)_

Special Nexus powered capacitors loacated in the bot's hands allow him to store a charge and then release it on command into his opponents.

That okay?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [Thus you are all spared the horror of . . . *Educator* "Prepare to be schooled, Decepticreeps!"]













			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> My character will have an SUV alt, and have large, oversized hands.  He could wield a katana if needed, Kal.  But I did plan on having him focus on unarmed combat.




Ditto, but I would be willing to go for the weapon Kal. 

But maybe the gruop leader should weild the weapon?  Who wants to be leader? 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> In spoiler so that if you wish you may be spared the terrible pun behind it all.



The pun didn't bug me as much as the thought process did.   (I do indeed like the name though.  )



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> A wolf with a slow special ability, called (bad pun alert) Paws.




God, that is bad...   



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Sorry it took me so long. Hope no one was waiting around last night hoping it might go up before you went to bed.



No, the wife was off last night so I think I logged off of ENworld at like 530 pm...  (I'm soo far behind now.)

I don't know the rules of the top of my head so I'll need the night to collect my thoughts.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 25, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Alt bonuses - all of the things you listed are available as Form Feats (except increased speed which is only +20%).



Yes… but maybe you didn’t want to use the feats for it.  I granted the +50% because I felt it should be better than the feat.  (But, the speed is the only one that works on as it turns)  I had given two shifts because I wanted the priority to be better than the regular feats but if you priority the form feats one higher, you get two more, so right back to the same… I had missed that… so it is all pretty moot I guess.  Though, there are other things that could be improved that are not feats (snicker).  



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Special Powers - I'm slightly confused about your magic missile example. I assumed special powers used character level as caster level (thus a third level bot using magic missile would have 2 missiles). Is spending more points the only way to increase the caster level, or is it more like a bonus over your character level?



Yes.  It will also allow you to go over the maximums (So a few more magic missiles than the five max if you buy it up) listed by the amount you went over the spell level in ranks.  As well, at third level, you could have more than the two you would normally get.  Rereading it, I didn’t hit that properly… sorry.  

As well, I missed something else based on this… and that is the duration rules.  The Per minute/round/hour/etc rules as I wrote it didn’t consider your character level and it should.  (I forgot that)  If at 10th level you would cast a power that lasts 1 minute per level, so, 10 minutes, then you pay the energy reserve once per 10 minutes.  (It was late when I posted that so I probably made a few more mistakes)

Further, like the "extra" magic missiles, if you have a duration power bought higher, the duration also acts longer (Effectively two character levels higher per rank over the spell's level, since each rank is equivalent to a spell level, which requires two levels to attain a new spell level.)

And, hafrogman, Electron punch sounds great as a power for a character.  I’ve always thought that a character’s fist/hand igniting in electrical (shocking) energy would be rather intimidating.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 25, 2004)

Hmmm, unless you have a huge charisma, you're basically guaranteed to use up more Nexus Points than you regain on a single use of your powers. Even at rank 1 you require a charisma of 12 to get 1 use per day. If you have a charisma of 10 you regain 0 Nexus Points back from Stasis so you only get to use your specials once ever, if I'm reading that right. Or do you regain a certain base amount of nexus points per stasis as well ?

Edit - I was also wondering how others felt about a slightly higher sum to, I just noticed I over spent by 1 priority on Bushido (oops).


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 26, 2004)

Not to mention, I thought it had to be 1,2,3,4,5.  Your are prioritizing what is important to your character.  At least thats how I read the book.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2004)

Rangerjohn, yeah you are correct thats how the book does it. Vendetta went with a sum to 15 instead.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok, after reading the character creation addendums.  What would you think of fly as a special power, in the form of jump jets.  This would give us a chance of reaching the flying deceptacreeps, without being jets ourselves.  Admittedly, it would be for tactical use, no flying across the country.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Hmmm, unless you have a huge charisma, you're basically guaranteed to use up more Nexus Points than you regain on a single use of your powers.




I first had written that you regained double your charisma which is closer to what I think one ought to gain... but if you have a low charisma (and lets face it, not everyone has a high charisma) this doesn't solve the problem either.  I'm thinking that you could regain nexus energy equal to your charisma modifier + your Special Power Rank priority.  This way you will always gain at least one use of your power(s) per day.

of course, part of me wants to just say you get your full reserve after each stasis... anyone have any good suggestions? 


I went with Sum to 15 rather than the straight priority so that you have more options to build your character with.  With this system, you could have priorities of all 3s so that you are not weak in any area but you don't excel anywhere either.  a Priority three character would be a pretty solid character.  I tend to like a 4/4/3/2/2 type of priority set up. so naturally, the GM goes with what he likes... I swear, that guy is a selfish punk!  Personally, if he weren't GMing this, I'd have nothing to do with him 

uh...

moving on...

hafrogman emailed a good question to me about how he should handle his character bio.

The story lead in begins with the Ark leaving cybertron with all of you aboard.  So any history would have to be on cybertron and maybe how you got involved with Optimus Prime and the rest of the gang.  

here is a basic history of the Transformer TV series
http://www.xs4all.nl/~wjtbeek/history.html
maybe it will help a bit.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Ok, after reading the character creation addendums.  What would you think of fly as a special power, in the form of jump jets.  This would give us a chance of reaching the flying deceptacreeps, without being jets ourselves.  Admittedly, it would be for tactical use, no flying across the country.




Flight would be a fantastic power.  It is a level 3 spell so unfortunately would require a rank 4 power.  If you have that, no problem.  The duration is 1 minute/level so 3 minutes of flight for our starting characters.  You definately couldn't fly across country with that .  In 3.0 the duration was 10 minutes/level... so I would consider this a significant nerf and will be granting you a -1 rank cost for the 1 min/level or use the 3.0 10 mins/level at normal rank cost... that sound ok?  (I think flight is a power that would be very advantageous for you but not so much so that it is worth 4 ranks... I mean, when you get up to the Decepticons, you still have to fight them with your normal abilities, right?)

So... Fly 1 minute / level costs 3 ranks
or Fly 10 minutes / level costs 4 ranks
awe, what the heck, Fly 1 round / level costs 2 ranks
and Fly 1 hour / level costs 5 ranks


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm still very much interested, but i haven't had a chance to get the book yet, so i might end up a little behind the rest of you guys.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2004)

I just added you to my MSN list, Sir Osis, so if you need any help feel free to PM, its pretty basic to construct a 3rd level character.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 26, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I just added you to my MSN list, Sir Osis, so if you need any help feel free to PM, its pretty basic to construct a 3rd level character.




Cool, thanks! Unfortuantly it's a work night, i have to be up at 4 am, so i'm heading to bed right now, but the help would be great if i catch you some time over the next few days.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver, I added you to the roster.  No worries about starting late because I've already figured out how that will work within the story, which I worked out exactly because I figured it might take some people a while to get the book and I didn't want you (or someone) to be out because you couldn't get the book right away.

So, no worries... get it when you can and we'll add you in at that time.

Hey, Kalanyr, I looked over your character sheet.  I'll spend more time on it later tonight but from first glance it looked good and THANKS for having the moto on it, just like each transformer from the toys oh so long ago.  I liked that.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks, The mottos were my favourite part, it just wouldn't have felt complete without it.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2004)

Kalanyr
Excellent character... but I made a horrible mistake... you did it exactly as I typed it and I didn't catch it until I was looking over your nexus energy.

How much Nexus energy you gain per level should read as such:
Per Level, including first = Cha mod +1 (Minimum of +1 per level)

So, each level you will get 3 more points of reserve energy.  (so I have to steal 3 points from you to make your reserve 15, not 18... which sucks because that steals away one of your uses of your special power.)  I actually considered just letting the rule go with the extra +1 per level (cha +1 @ 1st, cha +2 @ 2nd, cha +3 @ 3rd) since I wrote it that way but realized that at the higher levels people would be getting unholy amounts of reserve power... (55 points at level 10 without Cha mod each level or the base of the Int mod and power priority, which would be another 25 or so for characters with a +2 cha mod) This would REALLY disballance the extra uses for nexus energy points listed on page 54 

I'm sorry about that and I'll edit my character creation rules to reflect how it is supposed to be. (Which was gaining your cha mod plus one in nexus energy reserve each level, including first)  My bad and I feel terrible.


On a good note, your motto is exceptional, a perfect fit for your character.


Everyone
I have a question about delaying form feats... Can you only chose form feats with the form feats you gain at character creation or can you use regular feats that you gain every 3rd level (but not bonus feats since they come from a specific class list) to pick a form feat?  With types of feats in the regular d20 rules, you can use general feats for any type of feat as long as you meet the prereqs.  (Though some types of feats come with inherent prereqs, as do Form feats in which you must be a mechamorph to take them).

So, the way I am reading it, you could use the character feats gained at levels 1, 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, and 18 to take form feats.

I was wondering about this because Kalanyr delayed three of his form feats, naturally, because the levels that he needed to be to meet the prereqs.  But as I got to thinking about it, I was wondering how many of those he could go ahead and switch to something else because he could time it so he meets the prereqs one a tri-level?  It may be that he'll hit those prereqs on off levels like 8 or 7 and might want to IMMEDIATELY add the delayed form feats (BTW, I officially allow delayed form feats to take effect the moment you meet the prereqs of that feat, in case there is a rule stating otherwise somewhere)

Anyway, I was just wondering about this thinking he might be able to sneak in one more form feat for an Armor Boost or something.  
Great... now I'm encouraging Min/Maxing by plotting out levels in advance...
Maybe we should just ignore all of this 

anyway, Bushido looks great and I love the special power you gave yourself.  "Energon Weapon" is perfect!  Man is one of the Autobots going to be dishing out monsterous damage using that Katana   Also, nice touch with the description of how Bushido transforms.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually I was wondering what I did wrong with the nexus points since 18 seemed like an unholy amount, it makes more sense this way, besides you've given me more uses per day than I'd normally get so I'm happy. I'll edit it now.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh and to the second bit yeah officially Form Feats are only allowed to be purchased with Form Feats.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Oh and to the second bit yeah officially Form Feats are only allowed to be purchased with Form Feats.



GAH!

I didn't see that anywhere but it makes sense, it being a special priority and all and having the delay thing.  

But, I'm somewhat torn... the book mentions how transformers are always improving and so on, partly due to the little nanomechs and better technology... Maybe i'll bend that rule for us and allow us (since Transformers are cooler than regular old Mechamorphs) to use your even level character feats (6th, 12th and 18th) on regular feats or form feats, if you like. 

hafrogman
I love Stickshift!!!  I can totally see him running around with the first series of transformers in the cartoon.
I think your NR should be 11, instead of 9.
4 (power priority) + 1 (int mod) + 6 ({cha mod +1}x3 levels)

And your HPs should be 45
d12s for soldier; 12 x 3 levels = 36, con mod of +3 x 3 levels = 9, 36+9=45

You know… Reading these two characters and descriptions, the touches that you guys have put on them, really brings me back to the days when I was flipped out over Transformers.  This is SOOOO cool.  God, I hope I can do this game justice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay, just to give a quick update on what I have so far...  It will be quick cause I haven't had a chance to really go into it but will tonight. 

I'm going with a tracker trailer, which is Gargantuan so I'm still waiting for the objection if need be, by the name of *Jackknife*.

My very much WIP breakdown looks something like this:
Ability Scores: 5
Alt Form: 3*
Form Feats: 3
Tech Gear: 3 (+3)
Special Powers: 1

Special powers, really didn't excite me and except for mirage I really don't remember to many of G1 have them...  Now I could be wrong I have the memory of an old man... 

* I do have a question, on your Alt Form rules, you Alt form rules is it more advantageous to use your rule or is someone better of using the form feats that one gets?

I don't see anyone taking Kalanyr up on his offer, nor do I see anyone taking up my offer on being group leader...

Kalanyr, sort of suggested I should be the group leader in chat last night, if he still fills this way than I shall go with that and his large sized katana will be soon put the knife and the word jack*knife* cause it's going to be smaller sized weapon for him. 

Do we have a scientist yet?  Or someone who can perform the much needed complex repair work?  I only bring it up cause I'm not going to be a good fit for it...  (I see myself taking 3 levels of solider and wondering why I have to by weapon proficiency...  That's got to be a first for a pure warrior in d20.)


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, it never officially says anything about form feats, and really both ways make sense.  One posibility would be to give additional priority points as we level.  For example you get your feat at 3,6,9... and a stat point at 4,8,12..., perhaps you could get a priority point at 5,10,15...  That way, if you wished to you could get more form feats later on.

You're right about HP, and I'll have to assume you're right about Nexus points, because you wrote the rule   But I sort of assumed it to be base and then the cha + 1 every time you leveled up, not for each level.  But you're the boss.  Off to edit I go.

A few general thoughts on the book:

Am I the only one who finds the fact that Soldiers don't get full BAB progression kind of strange?  Secondly, has anyone else looked over the ramming rules?  Those are NASTY.  If I ram someone at my top speed (18) and with my ramming feats, I deal (10d6)*4 damage!  40 - 240! average 140.  Okay, sure I deal (8d6*their size modifier)-5 to myself, but still.  Optimus should have just run that Megatramp down!  End of series right there.  Does anyone know if there is any errata yet?  Some of the feats section has a few errors.  Is High Performance a form feat (as table) or not (as feat write up).  Where is the Weapon Network feat that appears on the form feat table?  I think that's about it that I've noticed.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't see anyone taking Kalanyr up on his offer, nor do I see anyone taking up my offer on being group leader...
> 
> Kalanyr, sort of suggested I should be the group leader in chat last night, if he still fills this way than I shall go with that and his large sized katana will be soon put the knife and the word jack*knife* cause it's going to be smaller sized weapon for him.




I have no objection to you being leader, but we may need to see how the group is set up anyways.  We could all be operating under the big OP (I'm down with O the P, yeah you know me!).  And Bushido will size to fit any user, even your gargantuan hands.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do we have a scientist yet?  Or someone who can perform the much needed complex repair work?  I only bring it up cause I'm not going to be a good fit for it...




Not yet, but so far we only have three characters, and two more interested players.  Also, if we are operating with other Autobots, there could be a scientist/repair person back at the Ark as an NPC (polish your receptors, Perceptor!)



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (I see myself taking 3 levels of solider and wondering why I have to by weapon proficiency...  That's got to be a first for a pure warrior in d20.)




Umm. . .huh?  Page 23, "Soldiers are proficient with all simple and martial archaic weapons and with firearms" (my note: if it were just simple firearms it would say so).  Thus, the only profiency feat you could need is exotic archaic proficiency (to wield Bushido perhaps?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have no objection to you being leader, but we may need to see how the group is set up anyways.  We could all be operating under the big OP (I'm down with O the P, yeah you know me!).



That could work...  Though now I wonder if theirs much need for another tracker trailer...




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> And Bushido will size to fit any user, even your gargantuan hands.




Right, but with my quick glance through the book I saw that some forums cost more, example two handed large sword, and in that case for a gargantuan character that's only a one handed weapon.    (anyhow it was only meant as a joke.  No real rules reason for it.  )



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not yet, but so far we only have three characters, and two more interested players.  Also, if we are operating with other Autobots, there could be a scientist/repair person back at the Ark as an NPC (polish your receptors, Perceptor!)




very true, I was simply giving a suggestion/observation... 





			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Umm. . .huh?  Page 23, "Soldiers are proficient with all simple and martial archaic weapons and with firearms" (my note: if it were just simple firearms it would say so).




Sweet!  I missed that...  Can I blame my wife for talking to me while I was reading it?   (I agree with your firearms reasoning)



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Thus, the only profiency feat you could need is exotic archaic proficiency (to wield Bushido perhaps?)



Not sure... A Katanna is usually stated out as a bastard sword.  (Which can be used as a martial weapon in D&D with two hands) So Jackknife do to his size may be able to wield Bushido with no issues at all.   (DM's call)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> One posibility would be to give additional priority points as we level.




I do like that idea, but I guess we should also say that it tops out at 5 points in one category.  (no going for 6 points priority)



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who finds the fact that Soldiers don't get full BAB progression kind of strange?




No I find it insanely strange…  I’ve been debating on taking scout levels because of it also. 

(See the Skill Points at first level being way more valuable then the difference in hit points cause of this.) 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Secondly, has anyone else looked over the ramming rules?  Those are NASTY.




Yeah, I saw them too...  I guess if it comes down to doing something fatally yet heroic I know how I'm going to do it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2004)

Heh, its the weapon complexity and hands required that cost form points, Weapon Mechamorphs scale to the size of their wielder (mentioned in the write up on them). And as to the Katana I used the Katana write-up in d20 modern, which seems fairly different to a MW Bastard Sword.

Edit - I also find the soldier lack of 1/1 BAB disturbing (its probably because the d20 Modern Soldier PRC is 3/4 though.) And note 2, I can provide you with proficiency in Bushido, although it will stop me bestowing a more useful feat upon you.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmm, eep, does anyone want to give me hand with my background ? I put Bushido together because he seemed like a fun character but looking at him in hindsight he fits the Decepticon mould better than the Autobot, apart from the Honour thing.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Hmm, eep, does anyone want to give me hand with my background ? I put Bushido together because he seemed like a fun character but looking at him in hindsight he fits the Decepticon mould better than the Autobot, apart from the Honour thing.




Perhaps honour is the key.  He was a military transformer and was under the service of the Decepticons, but was disgusted when he was ordered to do dishonorable things.  As a result he left the Decepticons and joined the Autobots.  

You'll notice I went fairly barebones with my history.  I can't see it as having nearly as much impact on the game as the bot's personality.  All our history is on Cybertron, but we aren't.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 27, 2004)

Mmm, works for me. Thanks. Hmm and yeah barebones history seems appropriate considering the actual Transformers didn't seem to have a lot either, until the Movie came out. Ah crap, I didn't write up the personality. Thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Perhaps honour is the key.




I agree, its makes the most sense...  Since are character's are connected in function it makes sense for them to be connected in history.  (If you want it.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 27, 2004)

Makes sense since we're gonna be working together like a hand in glove (or like a sword in hand or something). If you want to talk about it I just added you to my ICQ list.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Makes sense since we're gonna be working together like a hand in glove (or like a sword in hand or something). If you want to talk about it I just added you to my ICQ list.




Well I'm online and I have you on my aim list, yahoo chat, and my MSN list... I guess I can add ICQ list also.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> GAH!
> 
> I didn't see that anywhere but it makes sense, it being a special priority and all and having the delay thing.
> 
> ...



But on the other hand, I didn't see it restricted anywhere.  Other than the way class bonus feats are restricted.  The way I read is you have form feats which can be purchased with the form feat priority, class bonus feats which can be purchased with bonus feats feats, and level feats feats which can purchase any feats, which you make the prereqs for such as level, feat or ability score.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2004)

Well as far as scientist goes, I guess I could.  But it would be taking away from my concept.  I was think of replacing Cliff Jumper from the series, as a scout 2 soldier 1.  Funny how that seems to be the default choice.  I agree soilder needs to be pumped up, as that is difinately what OP is.  Somehow I don't see an 18 wheleler sneaking.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I was think of replacing Cliff Jumper from the series, as a scout 2 soldier 1.



Then do it!   (When can always get NPC to help out I imagine...)



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I agree soilder needs to be pumped up, as that is difinately what OP is.  Somehow I don't see an 18 wheleler sneaking.



I'm gussing OP doesn't mean Optimus Prime... 

As for the sneaking no I don't see a 16 wheeler doing such a thing but that's a skill set type of thing, the "On the Move" power screams Optimus Prime to me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

Special Powers:  I'm not really sure what to do with for Jackknife's special powers, I didn't want to steel anyone's else thunder, the ones listed on my sheet are simply placeholders as I stole the sheet from frog.

I was thinking True Strike but that seems like overkill, does anyone else’s AC look like it came from a dead duck?  (I also seem to lack a good weapon to tie it too.  I would love rocker launchers to shoot down Decepticons jets but I lack the gear.)

Vendetta, I really appreciate you doing the sum of 15, it was much easier to make what I "wanted" or at least get fairly close to it but I just got this feeling that its going to be very ugly when it comes to playing that damage is going to come quick and fast.

Anyhow I'm just rambling, I could have used a higher sum than the 15 we got but I'm happy to see the sum option.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Special Powers:  I'm not really sure what to do with for Jackknife's special powers, I didn't want to steel anyone's else thunder, the ones listed on my sheet are simply placeholders as I stole the sheet from frog.
> 
> I was thinking True Strike but that seems like overkill, does anyone else’s AC look like it came from a dead duck?




Yeah, you've got a lot of 'place holders'  Don't forget to edit them all.  

True strike would be a level 2 special power, but yeah AC's are tough for the big guys.  Size isn't really working on our side, and we aren't exactly nimble, and there isn't worn armor to make up the difference.

Level 1 powers are pretty tough to find anything worth while because you're looking at 0th level spells.  Best bet would be cure minor wounds, which would at least stabilize a dying character.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2004)

For the big guys I would say either mage armor or shield, for ac.  Which I would see as the nanites temporaily absorbing kenetic energy, and force shield respectively.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, you've got a lot of 'place holders'  Don't forget to edit them all.




Well expect for ramming damage I think their all gone. (Keywords: I think)



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Level 1 powers are pretty tough to find anything worth while because you're looking at 0th level spells.




Oh well forget it then. :shurgs: Maybe I can take a zero and get something worthwhile...  (hey its sum of 15 right? )


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2004)

Motto is the the one that sticks out right now.  Also Nexus Reserve, which as far as I can tell should be 1 + 2 + (2 + 1)*3 = 12.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2004)

Thinking about it you'd probably be better of with bear's endurance.  Your pretty much going to be hit at your size, even with mage armor or shield.  With bear's endurance thats 6 hps still not good.  Looks like OP was a heck of lot higher than 3rd.  One hit from Megatron and a third level character is toast, of course the reverse is true also.   What about Cure Moderate for d10+3, you can get that for special power 3.  You would probably get multiple uses per day, I definately see OP or Jack Knife with a high charisma.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2004)

Of course, the above suggestion is with the caveat, that it is the nanites healing the damage.  I don't see him healing someone else.  He had the temperment if he had the ability, but I don't see him being able to heal others. With that restriction in mind maybe we could talk the GM into making it either Special Power 2 or Cure Serious for Special Power 3.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Motto is the the one that sticks out right now.  Also Nexus Reserve, which as far as I can tell should be 1 + 2 + (2 + 1)*3 = 12.




Cool, I'll get them edited out the next go around...  (tommarow) 



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> With that restriction in mind maybe we could talk the GM into making it either Special Power 2 or Cure Serious for Special Power 3.




If I'm reading this right I'm pretty sure I'm stuck with a 1st level power which is a zero level spell...  To be honest I'm not even seeing any 1st level spells that really strike my fancy, hence the fact that I took 3 on the alt form when I only needed 2.  (I'm loving that 50% better overall speed.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2004)

Well in that case, I don't know what to tell you.  You right, Gargantuan characters are pretty much siitting ducks,  and you don't have the con bonus, such a character would normally have.  I mean what are you sitting at, pretty much 54 hp max?  36 for level, 15 with 20 con, and 3 for toughness feat.  Taking a blow from Megatron at 4d6+str bonus.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well in that case, I don't know what to tell you.  You right, Gargantuan characters are pretty much siitting ducks...




Yeah I took two ranks of Adaptive Defense hoping and preying someone hits me with a natural 19 and I can pretty much have the next round damage free.  (At least from that source.)

I just sort of ran out of ways to fix my defense...  I guess I could have gone with a less than impressive alternate forum, slower, and less maneuverable but its not so cool when the tracker trailer goes out of control and runs over that poor family and their hatchback.  At least not compared to some of the hairpin turns Jackknife can do right now. 



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> and you don't have the con bonus, such a character would normally have.  I mean what are you sitting at, pretty much 54 hp max?  36 for level, 15 with 20 con, and 3 for toughness feat.  Taking a blow from Megatron at 4d6+str bonus.




I wish I had a con of 20.  I have 18, I saw that the table went much higher than that but I couldn't bring myself to be so one sided when it comes to being the group leader. 

Edit: Maybe we should go gestalt.   (how this would fix anything is beyond me.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2004)

HF, you need cable to take winch.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Special powers, really didn't excite me and except for mirage I really don't remember to many of G1 have them... Now I could be wrong I have the memory of an old man...




Actually, pretty much every one of them had some kind of “special power”  Some where just very skilled at something, like Wheeljax at building gizmos or Ratchet at healing (Though, not “magical”)  But guys like Hound could create Holographic projections, Jazz could use his speakers to make disorienting sonic attacks, Sideswipe could fly, Ironhide was extra tough, and Bumblebee was annoying.  (or was that just me?)  Anyway, they all had some “thing” that stood out to make them each different.  Even the Decepticons.  Thundercracker could roar his engines with a similar effect as Jazz (though, with some sonic impact), Rumble could pummel the ground into an earthquake-like state and Skywarp could teleport… anyway, enough about THEIR powers.

You don’t need special powers, though.  Brawn was just strong but nothing special.  Prime was just all around powerful… your “special power” might not be a power, per se, just those two big flame throwers are significant enough 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * I do have a question, on your Alt Form rules, you Alt form rules is it more advantageous to use your rule or is someone better of using the form feats that one gets?




Well… while it stands in the middle priorities, no, not really. (But didn’t really notice that when I wrote it up… I granted two shifts, which I thought was fair… and apparently so did the game designers because they grant two form feats that could do the same if you took that priority and dropped it onto the form feats priority.   BUT if you wanted those specific alt form shifts AND the maximum number of Form Feats, you could put a five on Form Feats and priority up the alt form to get those shifts as well.  (might be a good way to stock up on delayed form feats)




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> But I sort of assumed it to be base and then the cha + 1 every time you leveled up, not for each level.




It should say “Including first level” (oh, it just said “including first” so that can be confusing, sorry)



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> has anyone else looked over the ramming rules? Those are NASTY.



EEK!  Man, that is splat city…  We may have to tame it down for level/hit die considerations… I’m glad I granted max hit points… I may have to give out some bonus hit points to keep everyone alive!  (including my villains :evil grin: )



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is High Performance a form feat (as table) or not (as feat write up). Where is the Weapon Network feat that appears on the form feat table?




Gahd… High Performance could go either way, reading it.  A mechamorph could just be very skilled pilot or it could be that he’s just that well made… so, my ruling on the matter is that it is a form feat and that he is just that well made because that is what the name makes me think when I read it.

As for Weapon Network… I have no idea what it is 

*HEALERS!!!!*

Never fear, true believers… many of your favorite toons will appear in this game as regulars and semi-regularly.  Including, but not limited to, Wheeljax and Ratchet.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not sure... A Katanna is usually stated out as a bastard sword. (Which can be used as a martial weapon in D&D with two hands) So Jackknife do to his size may be able to wield Bushido with no issues at all. (DM's call)




In the DMG, the Katana is an exotic weapon when wielded with one hand but can be wielded as a Martial weapon by using both hands… so if you use Bushido two-handed, then yes, you can wield him without the exotic feat.



> Originally Posted by hafrogman
> One posibility would be to give additional priority points as we level.



Not a bad idea.  The only problem is that the points for Attribute per priority are 6, which would take an ability score from 16 to 18, a bit much… and worse with lower cost attributes.  (you could literally go from 10 to 15 that way)

So… Perhaps we can come to some middle ground.  At level 5, 10, 15, and 20, we could have a priority boost; 
*Alt form boost* (though, I don’t know what that would be… maybe Jack-knife could get a trailer or something or Bushido could turn into a wakasashi as well)
*A single Form Feat* (instead of two)
*a single +1 to any one ability score* (though, you get those every four levels… so I don’t know if I like that… however, since there are not “magic items” that boost ability scores… then again, who says there can’t be super nexus energy devices that do that?), 
*An extra gear points* (though, I did change it so that every level you gain an extra gear point to improve or add new gear (BTW, you can save those up for bigger gear down the road a few levels)
*A special Power Point* or maybe bonus Nexus Energy Reserves

anyway, these things are not official, but I’m willing to discuss them and add something like that.  But, to be honest, I think really only Form Feats are “reasonable” considering the rules already established.  But I’ll go for the extra chance at boosting ability scores if there are not gizmos in the game that boost them… BUT, maybe we can make up a couple more form feats, say, six of them, each one boosting a different attribute by 1?  What are your thoughts on the matter?



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who finds the fact that Soldiers don't get full BAB progression kind of strange?




Actually, you might find me odd, but I rather think they did it so that soldiers wouldn’t be able to hit every T-former larger than him at will.  I think the to hit progressing in the d20 system REALLY makes it easy to hit once you get a few levels under your belt.  But, honestly, yeah, a soldier and a scout having the same “To Hit” progression just doesn’t seem right.  But it is probably to balance the class abilities that they get every odd level when a normal fighter gets only feats ever even level… not sure really what the thinking is behind it, though.  



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Hmm, eep, does anyone want to give me hand with my background ? I put Bushido together because he seemed like a fun character but looking at him in hindsight he fits the Decepticon mould better than the Autobot, apart from the Honour thing.



Actually, Decepticons were not “evil” per se.  They were just robots built by the Quintessons to serve a military function while the Autobots were built to sell as commercial equipment.  In fact, they didn’t take on the names “Autobots” and “Decepticons” until much later.  So, Bushido was probably a “Decepticon” who’s honour would not accept the direction that Megatron was leading them and switched over to join Optimus Prime, who just seemed so much more noble than Megatron on the battlefield.  

(Boy, how many of my “answers” were already answered before I even got to post.  I’ve been gone all day and can’t believe how many posts you guys have made (very cool and exciting) and I’m just reading through them and answering things as I get to them… then find you guys have figured out most of it a few posts later.  But, I’ll not delete my thing above time.)



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I was think of replacing Cliff Jumper from the series, as a scout 2 soldier 1.



  Do it!   A scientist would be nice but there will be plenty of battle and soldiers and scouts will be needed.  As mentioned above, I’ll be bringing in many of the old boys so will be able to fill in any “holes” that come up.  So play what you want to play for this baby!  It’s all about kicking Decepti*scum* tailgates all the way back to Cybertron!  (actually, I’m hoping we’ll see some great RP and not just be hack and slash, but you know what I mean )

SUGGESTIONS FOR RANK 1 POWERS
(though, a better “transformer name” ought to be chosen)
*Resistance*: Gain a +1 on your next save… it could be a “reflexive” power that acts on its own to help Jack-knife overcome physical or mental stresses.  (Simply pay 1 reserve point before making a save)
*Flair/Daze*: Turning on his bright headlights, Jack-knife can temporarily blind an opponent, making them lose an action.  
*Light*: Similar except he floods an area with light.
*Touch of Fatigue*: By touching a target, Jack-knife is able to drain 1d3 points of Nexus Energy from a Transformer’s reserve.  If that transformer’s energy reserve is at zero, this drain does temporary con damage, as described on page 55.  -1 rank cost for touch only (no range), extra damage (drain), +1 rank… total, 1 Rank.
*Message*: Jack-knife, a leader on the battlefield, often has to send important messages or orders.  He’s developed a tight beam transmission system that cannot be intercepted.

Don’t know…  Guess you could do a priority of zero and sneak in one more point somewhere.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> but its not so cool when the tracker trailer goes out of control and runs over that poor family and their hatchback.



BWAHAHAHA!  HONK HOOOOONK *smoosh* “Sorry!”

And lastly… I’ve been considering how much damage you Transformers can do and how much (little) you can take.  I knew I needed to give you max HPs but didn’t consider this nightmare.  I thought the melee attacks just did insane damage and they do so I wanted to give a boost with the gear boosts I added to ranged weapons and such… I certainly didn’t want to nerf the melee weapon damages (I hate doing that) but now you all are waiting to die when Bumblebee runs amok with a plastic putty knife naturally imbued with his own Nexus energy (as all mechamorphs do when wielding any weapon).  So, in my infinite desire to change every freaking rule (I don’t really _want_ to, it just is starting to seem that way) I think I’ll be adding a hardness score to every Transformer.  This hardness will stack with any DR you get from the soldier class and will be based on size.  

Medium: 7
Large: 8
Huge: 9
Gargantuan: 10

After all, aren’t Transformers made of Cybertronian metal that is harder than normal earth metals?  Anyway, sorry for the length of this post, but I had a LOT of catching up to do tonight.  (Btw, it took me two hours to do this)  So tell me what you think about the hardness thing and anything else.  I’ll probably be posting the lead in story tomorrow evening so we can get this thing going


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2004)

I love the hardness rule!  I was looking at the 10/Nexus DR and thinking, 'now why would Transformers be able to bypass that?'  Because if you watch the show and movie, they spend half their time beating on each other to little or no lasting effect.  If I wanted to make a Robotech mech, then I'd want something that blows up the first time it's shot, but not a Transformer that does that.

So either the hardness or you could just ignore the 'everything is Nexus' and only given Nexus power to REALLY special weapons (Megatron's arm cannon comes to mind)

I suppose you are right that hit progression does get very high with +1/level.  I guess my main thing is that with no dex bonus, and my size penalty I'm sitting at +0 to hit with my missiles.  Hmm, maybe I should have thought of "Guided Missile" (as true strike)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> anyway, enough about THEIR powers.




Man, I really like the Decepticon jets...  :\ I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to shoot them.   (Don't bash the beetle... My wife might be reading this thread.  )



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Your “special power” might not be a power, per se, just those two big flame throwers are significant enough




Very true...  I made them cause it sounded cool. I guess way to many days of playing Battletech and the fact that flamers in that game where pretty useful. 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> (But didn’t really notice that when I wrote it up… I granted two shifts, which I thought was fair…)




True, I truly hate honesty but I find myself always being honest...  Your write up to the alt form gives a 50% increase in speed, while the same form feat only gives a boost of 20% so I went with your version for that.  (Yet me know if I need to adjust it.)



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> In the DMG, the Katana is an exotic weapon when wielded with one hand but can be wielded as a Martial weapon by using both hands… so if you use Bushido two-handed, then yes, you can wield him without the exotic feat.




Cool, I'll weezle a feat out of somewhere to give me the exoitc weapon feat...  I mean how much fun would it be if I couldn't if I couldn't fire my gun, attack with Bushido and my flamethorwers all in one round?   (Vendetta what do you mean that doesn't sound like much fun?   )



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea.  The only problem is that the points for Attribute per priority are 6, which would take an ability score from 16 to 18, a bit much… and worse with lower cost attributes.  (you could literally go from 10 to 15 that way)




I thought that a jump from 10 to 15 was a good thing...?    (Okay, in all seriousness yeah that is a tad much...  We haven't seen how this will look at high levels so maybe this is a whole “low level thing” and we should do the sum of 16 from the very beginning, and only look at expanding this at higher levels later on if it’s really needed.  I think we’ve all give the 3rd level fighter a +1 sword when starting out as a family heirloom, its mostly the same thing) 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> *Alt form boost* (though, I don’t know what that would be… maybe Jack-knife could get a trailer or something or Bushido could turn into a wakasashi as well)




Why do I feel so naked now..?      (I did give some thought being a controller and being a car carrier, but the size doesn’t quite work out and I was a tad bit worried you would drive up from California and beat me with a G1 Optimus Prime figure repeatedly and profusely so I went the soldier’s route.)



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Actually, you might find me odd, but I rather think they did it so that soldiers wouldn’t be able to hit every T-former larger than him at will.




Yeah after I started looking at armor class I saw the reason why the nerfed the BAB progression...



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Actually, Decepticons were not “evil” per se... *snipe*




Okay you peoples knowledge is starting to scare me...   



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> I’ve been gone all day and can’t believe how many posts you guys have made (very cool and exciting) and I’m just reading through them and answering things as I get to them…




That's what you get for slacking off. 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> (actually, I’m hoping we’ll see some great RP and not just be hack and slash, but you know what I mean )




Indeed if I wanted to hack and slash I could have done it by myself...  (As a young boy I use to play solo D&D by myself...  It was little more than dice rolling and combat. 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> SUGGESTIONS FOR RANK 1 POWERS
> *Message*: Jack-knife, a leader on the battlefield, often has to send important messages or orders.  He’s developed a tight beam transmission system that cannot be intercepted.




Ohhh I like that!   



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Don’t know…  Guess you could do a priority of zero and sneak in one more point somewhere.



Not needed I like the above. 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHA!  HONK HOOOOONK *smoosh* “Sorry!”



   



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> So, in my infinite desire to change every freaking rule (I don’t really _want_ to, it just is starting to seem that way) I think I’ll be adding a hardness score to every Transformer.  This hardness will stack with any DR you get from the soldier class and will be based on size.




I'm not the greatest rules guy, and I don't have the hardness rules memorized but I memory serves me correct, its allot like DR…  Except nothing can bypass it so Jackknife’s would be like 10/- right?

If I’m wrong someone pleases correct me. 

If I'm right, it doesn't happen often btw,  then does it stack if we get attacked by something other than a transformer?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone…
I gave the 50% because I felt like that was fair.  +20% just doesn’t seem worth it to me… So… with speed increase, yes, the shift is a bit more of an advantage than the feat.  I won’t take that away from you.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Vendetta what do you mean that doesn't sound like much fun?




I said that?  Boy am I stupid.  It would be tons of fun to chop into Starscream’s whining @$$ with Bushido while stopping him from talking by shoving the business end of one of those flamethrowers into his mouth to watch the flames blast out of where Bushido cut.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *snip* …I was a tad bit worried you would drive up from California and beat me with a G1 Optimus Prime figure repeatedly and profusely… *snip* …That's what you get for slacking off.




Alright you… keep it up and I just might have to.  I still have my G1 Optimus Prime figure.  I’m only missing the little car thing that went in the trailer… so watch yourself  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not the greatest rules guy, and I don't have the hardness rules memorized but I memory serves me correct, its allot like DR… Except nothing can bypass it so Jackknife’s would be like 10/- right?
> 
> If I’m wrong someone pleases correct me.
> 
> If I'm right, it doesn't happen often btw, then does it stack if we get attacked by something other than a transformer?




Yes, it is basically DR (hardness/-) AND stacks with the hardness you get from being a soldier, if you took that class ability (If you did, you would have 11/-)

And yes, if you get shot by a human tank, then your DR would be 20/- or 21/- which actually makes sense to me because human tanks NEVER hurt any Decepticon and with just the 10/Nexus Energy, a tank would be able to do enough damage per shot to penetrate that 10 barrier.  (It might be able to do enough to get through 20 also, but not enough to be real worrisome.)



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I love the hardness rule! I was looking at the 10/Nexus DR and thinking, 'now why would Transformers be able to bypass that?' Because if you watch the show and movie, they spend half their time beating on each other to little or no lasting effect. If I wanted to make a Robotech mech, then I'd want something that blows up the first time it's shot, but not a Transformer that does that.
> 
> So either the hardness or you could just ignore the 'everything is Nexus' and only given Nexus power to REALLY special weapons (Megatron's arm cannon comes to mind)




Good.  I think we will roll with the Hardness thing then… that will help a great deal.  I don’t really understand how a Transformer imbues a telephone pole with Nexus energy when he rips it out of the ground to bash Uglyatron with it… but oh well… I can kind of understand it with their ranged energy weapons.  They have no ammo so I kind of assume that their Nexus Energy Generator supplies the energy needed to fire or make the ammo to fire their guns.



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> But on the other hand, I didn't see it restricted anywhere. Other than the way class bonus feats are restricted. The way I read is you have form feats which can be purchased with the form feat priority, class bonus feats which can be purchased with bonus feats feats, and level feats feats which can purchase any feats, which you make the prereqs for such as level, feat or ability score.




Still not sure which way I want to go with this.  Generally, you can chose special feat types with character level feats, and so the form feats would be available every three levels.  I never saw in the rules where form feats could ONLY be taken at first level via the priority, but then, if that’s not the case, why allow delaying and giving out so many?  Heck, why even make it a priority…  So… I think that we’ll say you can only take form feats with the form feats specifically.  

Which means that I’ll probably be adding some kind of bonus priority thing as talked about above or some way to gain a few extra form feats as you progress.  I’m open to suggestions on this if anyone wants to work up some kind of options for us.  I’ll make a decision on this soon and post it later tonight as well as getting the lead in story posted so the RPing can commence.  

Also… I’m thinking about making transformers just a bit tougher and granting them bonus Hit Points equal to the Hardness rating I gave out times 2.  So Jack-knife would have a starting HP bonus of +20 (it’s a base at level 1, no per level effect), Bushido would have +16 Hit points and Stickshift +18


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I gave the 50% because I felt like that was fair. I won’t take that away from you.




Cool. 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Alright you… keep it up and I just might have to.  I still have my G1 Optimus Prime figure.  I’m only missing the little car thing that went in the trailer… so watch yourself




Well if I can pick the way I go...  "Oh yeah how did you die?"  "Optimus Prime stomp a mud hole in me..."

That is quite the catch, I have nothing left over from childhood transformer wise...  As I told you on MSN I picked up a few of the G1 TRU rereleases awhile back.   (Which reminds me I need to go and buy some more...)



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Yes, it is basically DR (hardness/-) AND stacks with the hardness you get from being a soldier, if you took that class ability (If you did, you would have 11/-)




Cool, but FYI I didn't I took the defensive ability, I forget the name, but it makes you harder to hit if the same foe attacks you in the next round. 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> And yes, if you get shot by a human tank, then your DR would be 20/- or 21/- which actually makes sense to me because human tanks NEVER hurt any Decepticon and with just the 10/Nexus Energy, a tank would be able to do enough damage per shot to penetrate that 10 barrier.




Cool, makes perfect sense to me. (Both IC and mechanically)



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Also… I’m thinking about making transformers just a bit tougher and granting them bonus Hit Points equal to the Hardness rating I gave out times 2.  So Jack-knife would have a starting HP bonus of +20 (it’s a base at level 1, no per level effect), Bushido would have +16 Hit points and Stickshift +18




Wow, I really like that idea!    It just seems crazy that a Bumblebee the "solider" has just as many hit points as Optimus Prime the solider. (Assuming they are the same level, abilities, etc.)  Theirs just no way that Bumblebee could come close.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Still not sure which way I want to go with this.  Generally, you can chose special feat types with character level feats, and so the form feats would be available every three levels.  I never saw in the rules where form feats could ONLY be taken at first level via the priority, but then, if that’s not the case, why allow delaying and giving out so many?  Heck, why even make it a priority…  So… I think that we’ll say you can only take form feats with the form feats specifically.
> 
> Which means that I’ll probably be adding some kind of bonus priority thing as talked about above or some way to gain a few extra form feats as you progress.  I’m open to suggestions on this if anyone wants to work up some kind of options for us.  I’ll make a decision on this soon and post it later tonight as well as getting the lead in story posted so the RPing can commence.
> 
> Also… I’m thinking about making transformers just a bit tougher and granting them bonus Hit Points equal to the Hardness rating I gave out times 2.  So Jack-knife would have a starting HP bonus of +20 (it’s a base at level 1, no per level effect), Bushido would have +16 Hit points and Stickshift +18





Just be aware there are form feats on the class bonus feat lists.

One other thing, I need a ruling.  Do you need quick morph to vechicle charge?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It just seems crazy that a Bumblebee the "solider" has just as many hit points as Optimus Prime the solider. (Assuming they are the same level, abilities, etc.)  Theirs just no way that Bumblebee could come close.



I'm in complete agreement with you... my "new rule" would give Prime just 6 more hitpoints than the Bee, and I'm not satisfied with that.  But for now, I'm not sure what I want to do.  I thought of making the multiplier times 5 but that is too many starting HPs but is a better, more appropriate difference to me.  Not sure how I want to handle this 

any suggestions?  Because I definately agree that the Gargantuan 'bots would generally be both stronger and tough than their smaller brothers.  But the smaller 'bots would be quicker... what should I do?  Any suggestions?

Right now I'm thinking of adding some stat mods based on vehicle chosen.  But, I already gave 42, 38 and 34 point options for ability scores... so I'm wondering on this... 




			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Do you need quick morph to vechicle charge?



Yes and No.  Morphing requires a move equivalent action.  So yes, you would... but When you get a base attack bonus of +5 you can morph as a free action IF it is combined with a move equivalent action (So, that is the running transform or what ever)  SO... you need quick morph to do the charge, but only until level 7 or so when you get the BAB +5 then you no longer need it. (See page 4 toward the end of the Morph trait description)


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 28, 2004)

Well then the ansewer is no.  You simply can't do it untill +5 b.a.b.    +5 b.a.b. is a prerequisite for quick morph.  Well that's two down.  Apparently sportcars are just for speed.  No way you can have a decent weapon in that form.  You would have to use all your form feats to puchase gear slots.   That's the side effect of your hardness rule.     It makes most of the simple firearms  worthless.    
You would have to be fighting a medium or smaller bot, and hope you get max or near max damage.   As far as unarmed, no way your going toe to toe with a larger bot.  It's getting so bad, I'm really considering scraping the whole concept.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> any suggestions?  Because I definitely agree that the Gargantuan 'bots would generally be both stronger and tough than their smaller brothers.  But the smaller 'bots would be quicker... what should I do?  Any suggestions?




I don't DM but I thought for sure I saw somewhere rules for making the same creature bigger and what goes where...  

As for suggestions, none really I've looked at the spell righteous might but it's not truly helpful other than to say that you get a size bonus.



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Right now I'm thinking of adding some stat mods based on vehicle chosen.  But, I already gave 42, 38 and 34 point options for ability scores... so I'm wondering on this...




Well as long as your consistent across the boards then anything you do shouldn’t have a profound impact on things. 

I know I'm going to draw angry stares from my companions but I'm looking forward to Devastator and I'm hoping he doesn't suck cause the mechanics aren't right.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 28, 2004)

There are rules in the MM for that kind of thing but it will basically end up with bots of size anything but Gargantuan being totally ineffective as warriors. (Sadly the increased HP multiplier will have a similar effect.) I am a bit biased on this though since Bushido is supposed to be a warrior but he's only size Large.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 28, 2004)

I agree.  While Firefly isn't supposed to be a great warrior, he isn't supposed to helpless either.  Between hardness and to a lesser externt added hps, he is.  The best damage he can hope to do is 12 with a automatic blaster pistol in primary form.  This means he might do 2 hp to something huge.  Any bigger he better run, because he can't affect it at all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I agree.  While Firefly isn't supposed to be a great warrior, he isn't supposed to helpless either.  Between hardness and to a lesser externt added hps, he is.




I don't think it's *quite* that bad... If it is a Baster Carbine is only 1 gear point more, so it's a simple single level away.



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> The best damage he can hope to do is 12 with a automatic blaster pistol in primary form.  This means he might do 2 hp to something huge.



Against huge the best he could do is 3.  Gargantuan would be 2, Immense is  1 …  Granted that’s not a lot of damage but it is the weakest weapon of its caliber, with lots of room for improvement, now something the size of Immense is the size of a passenger jet, and it’s not something we will be seeing often I imagine. 



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Any bigger he better run, because he can't affect it at all.



Anything bigger than immense and we might as all find out who's the fastest...


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 28, 2004)

Do really see someone like Cliff Jumper with a bigger gun than you?  That's the chance for a large bot now.  Cause I might as well go that route if I go with a carbine, It take two hands to fire without penalty and if all my gear points are going into my weapon anyhow....  I just don't see large bots as viable under this system.  Even using your numbers, thats assumming I roll box cars.  You know the odds of that?  Oh and thats assumming none of these bots take built to last.  I guess the main thing is what is the trade off?  I'm hard to hit?  Someone is more likely to hit my ac that I am to roll max damage.  Shesh, could have the best ac in the game and my odds of being hit are more than my doing damage.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Shesh, could have the best ac in the game and my odds of being hit are more than my doing damage.




My numbers where really just about being positive, not about doing the most damage positive…  If you really find the game that impossible to play then enjoy the book, no hard feelings, and go play something that you want to.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 28, 2004)

Oh, I still want to play.  Just apparently not as the bot I thought.  I mean theres a difference between doing the most damage possible and the odds being you never do damage at all.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2004)

Perhaps we should change the DR based on size to a subdual affect type thing.  Again, this lends itself to the less than lethal TV show, while still allowing smaller bots to be effective.

Still, the more we discuss all the problems with the system, the more I think that this would be easier to do in BESM d20


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well then the ansewer is no. You simply can't do it untill +5 b.a.b. +5 b.a.b. is a prerequisite for quick morph. Well that's two down. Apparently sportcars are just for speed. No way you can have a decent weapon in that form. You would have to use all your form feats to puchase gear slots. That's the side effect of your hardness rule. It makes most of the simple firearms worthless.
> You would have to be fighting a medium or smaller bot, and hope you get max or near max damage. As far as unarmed, no way your going toe to toe with a larger bot. It's getting so bad, I'm really considering scraping the whole concept.




Actually, no, it wasn’t my hardness rule that did it… all mechamorphs already had an energy resistance of 10.  This was regardless of the nexus energy imbuing as that is a DR of 10/Nexus Energy… so… ranged weapons were nerfed while melee weapons were not… my hardness rule is in place of the 10 energy resistance, nerfing ALL weapons, not just energy weapons.  But, you can use gear points to increase the damage of the weapon just like melee weapons for larger sizes (1 gear point to improve the weapon one shift down the Table 6-4 Increased Damage by Size chart on 44.  This doesn’t increase the size of the weapon, just the effectiveness of it.)  I had had originally seen that problem and offered that as a way to help make energy weapons more viable… sure, melee weapons are cheaper, gear wise, but you also have to actually be in Melee, no cover and within reach, while ranged weapons have obvious advantages, hence the extra cost.  

As well, I didn’t say that the larger ‘bots would be getting all the Ability loving glory… the smaller ‘bots would be getting bonuses to things like Dex… I am a LONG time champions player and the core rule of thumb in that game is balance.  I dislike innate classes and races and such in games where there is not a balancing factor.  I like point buys much better than rolls because one guy could roll up fantastic numbers while another rolls mediocre man.  Once you offer balance, what happens after that is up to the players.  So, I would never make it so that the BIGGER your ‘bot, the better a warrior you will be.  (Though, there is a bit of that since you have to spend a higher priority for that larger size… so, the bigger guys should get something out of those extra priority points, right?)  So… and NO ONE quote this as gospel, but something I might do would be 
Gargantuan: +4 STR, +2 CON
Huge: +2 STR
Large: +2 DEX
Medium: +4 DEX, +2 WIS

This is NOT what I’m going to do, but that is how I think when I’m thinking of how to provide advantages.  The big guy is much easier to hit and has a harder time hitting, so gets the bigger advantages up front.  The little guy has less hardness, and less hit points so gets a different way of compensating.  Bumblebee (size medium) would have a long run blasting down Ultra Magnus (size Gargantuan) but at the same time, Ultra Magnus is going to have a hell of a time trying to swat down Bumble bee with his -4 to hit (Size) and the Bee’s +2 to AC that he’d get for the Dex boost.  Granted, once UM does hit, he’s going to hurt the Bee… but the Bee is going to be hitting the big man pretty much all the time.  So, in a way, it balances.  

So, the thing is... there is a problem.  I've been steadily working on trying to balance it out as best as I could.  Like I said, the Hardness thing is actually more of a balance since the book's Energy Resistance 10 only nerfed the guys trying to use guns rather than brute force.  Also, giving the gear boosts to boost weapon damage was also to counter the fact that you could take a higher priority to get a bigger guy to do more melee damage.  He spends a higher priority for that, the blaster guy spends a higher priority for more gear points... it is a form of balance.  

Now, I just have to figure out what kind of an advantage it is for the big guys and what kind of advantage the small guys have without ruining the bit of balance that I *think* that I have achieved nor completely butchering the game system which I'm starting to feel like I am getting close to doing.

OH
And on "This is how Vendetta GMs" Note:

SINCE this is play by post and not table top, there are a few considerations that I will be using.

I am a ROLE-PLAYER.  That is what I love about RPGs and MMORPG video games like City of Heroes.  Mechanics are secondary.  R. A. Salvatori did an interview that I loved. He was talking about how he loved to play RPGs and was asked how he used Character sheets and game mechanics (paraphrased).  He said something like, if a level one thief sneaks up behind Drizzt and slits his throat in D&D, the thief wont kill him because he can't do enough damage. (sneak attack and all that) but in real life, if that happened to Drizzt, he'd probably be dead.  So, when I write, I try to keep it realistic and not hold to some mechanics that compremise that.  (the basic jist, anyway)  I love that and I try to be more realistic with my games than a slave to the game mechanics.

Having said that, there also has to be rules... which is why I like balance so much.  Balance, in my opinion, makes breaking the rules, when it is called for, more fair.  So, there has to be a set of rules that has a sense of fairness to them, at least as much as possible.  (Which can never be fully achieved)

So... in this game, We'll have these characters with this somewhat unstable form of balance and some game mechanics to guide us.  But the story will be driven by RP.  So, if you as Cliffjumper manage to sneak up behind Megatron in the first outing of the story and "Slit his Throat", I can't just kill him off (because of Game Mechanics, of which he'll probably be able to survive most everything you guys can throw at him) but you wont be fully ineffectual either.  many times did ole Megabum turn tail and run because someone got a fantastic shot off on him.  Does that make sense?  

Anyway, I hold the RP in much higher esteme.  

As well, since we are not sitting around a table with time constraints threatening to make us bored, we have the luxury to sit back, think about what exactly our characters say and do in character before actually posting it.  In a Table Top game, it really drags out a game when the players spend five minutes thinking of each action.  While they will undoubtably come up with better things to do or more accurate role-playing, dragging out the game like that can kill it.  That is not something that we have to worry about as much here as that five minute drag in face to face RPGing doesn't hit until after a couple of DAYS here.  

So, RP is more heavily weighed and will often carry a lot of weight in XP awards and other perks.  

I don't know what all that means... but it is just how I like to play.  And, not having any previous experience with Play By Post GMing, I've got to go with what I know, via my DMing experience and playing experience here at EnWorld and figure out how it works from there.  

What I do know is what I like... I'm in two fantastic games right now where I play Xerxes, a Xeph Psion and the DM there, Ashy, doesn't worry so much about the details of the battle.  He's admitted that he sometimes doesn't even roll the dice on some things.  I like how he does it.  Ashy got from us what we wanted to do and compiled it into this.  Here is an example
Ashy's Oathbound Adventure Round 1 Combat results
(hafrogman is in this campaign as well... I hope he's enjoying it)

And, more importantly, I love the role-playing in DralonXitz's The Lost Patriarch game in which I play Zar-Vroxiar, a cocky Sea Elf Wizard.  The characters here in this story haven't even gotten out of town yet to start our quest and yet we have five pages of role-playing.  I love it.

Anyway, sorry about this extremely long post again... I seem to be doing this a lot.  Anyway, I hope that by the time you guys read this you'll have the story lead in to read as well.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

OK
It's done.

The Transformers: Robots in Disquise! RP thread is up!

And, as is typcial with me... it is very long winded.  So, grab a cup of coffee, a bagel and kick the kids out of the house before sitting down to read it 

I'm excited and a bit scared about this so I hope you enjoy it.
Don't worry about having the characters perfected and completed yet.  We're probably going to be doing some tweeking for a couple months until we find a good balance in the rules for us.  We'll just work with what we have and fix things as we come to them.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 28, 2004)

Oooh Shiny.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Oooh Shiny.





Indeed. 

I really hate to say it, and do it to you guys, but the wife is off this day, and tomorrow, so my posting is going to be somewhat suspect for a bit...


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

No worries mate... build up that faction with the wife... and when your character turns up dead because he just stood there when Megatron burst into the Ark and started blasting away... don't blame us 

just kidding

or am I?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 28, 2004)

My book is in the mail, and i have a comcept, so i'm hoping to be ready by next weekend.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

Phoenix is in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Phoenix is in the Rogue's Gallery.




A revise of Jackknife is up, he has a level of scout...  His skills probably need to be redone as he has knowledge of humanity that he probably shouldn't...

As for the IC thread, Vendetta, simply an amazing job so far!   (Everyone else too!)

I’m curious… Have you decided how many of the Autobots are on the Ark?  (Or should I just assume that all of them from the serious minus the Dinobots are on board?)

Edit: On Vendetta, just an FYI I'm game with everything in your above post, I'm more about hoping that everyone is happy with the character they have than about the mechanics...  I just want to make sure the game doesn't end cause we got wasted in the first battle.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 29, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver, Glad to hear it.  No worries, just get it up as you can.  If you've read the story, you'll see that I've left it open for new players to join in any time, so it wont be odd or anything.  Also, email me if you have any questions.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m curious… Have you decided how many of the Autobots are on the Ark?  (Or should I just assume that all of them from the serious minus the Dinobots are on board?)




Here is a list of every Autobot from the G1 and on the first season of Transformers.*
Bumblebee 
Cliffjumper 
Huffer 
Windcharger 
Brawn 
Gears 
Bluestreak 
Hound 
Ironhide
Jazz 
Mirage 
Prowl 
Ratchet
Sideswipe 
Sunstreaker 
Trailbreaker 
Wheeljack
Optimus Prime*

Each of these 18 Autobots was on the Ark when it left Cybertron but are damaged in some way, as well as any future players joining the game.  At one point, when the proper amount of resources have been gathered, all of them will be functional (barring some kind of unforeseen accidents or GM smiting).  

The Dinobots were not part of the trip from Cybertron but were built by Wheeljax when the Autobots needed extra firepower against the Decepticons.  You might have noted that Teletran 1 (in my version of the story) activated and began scanning the life forms of earth when the Autobots crashed 64 million years ago and saved detailed information on the Dinosaurs of the time (sadly, some of the actual dinobot forms were extint at that time, but we can just fudge that ) should the Autobots get to a point that they could also make Dinobots in this adventure.  Naturally, getting your friends funtional again is a priority over the D-bots.  

As far as the story goes... It was just so long... I had to snip and cut out a lot of details and stuff that were not directly related to the story (several touches that would have made it a better read).  As mentioned about the dinobots and Teletran 1, there are other clues and things in that story that will impact the game as we go (hope I didn't cut too many things accidently) but don't worry about trying to figure out what's coming or anything.  Just keep it in mind so that you can referrence it later when something or other clues you.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 29, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> As far as the story goes... It was just so long... I had to snip and cut out a lot of details and stuff that were not directly related to the story (several touches that would have made it a better read).  As mentioned about the dinobots and Teletran 1, there are other clues and things in that story that will impact the game as we go (hope I didn't cut too many things accidently) but don't worry about trying to figure out what's coming or anything.  Just keep it in mind so that you can referrence it later when something or other clues you.




If you still have it, you could post the document as an attachment.  I for one would like to read more


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Phoenix is in the Rogue's Gallery.



He looks great and should do a darn good job as a scout for the group (with a nice gun as well.)

Only one thing.. Your Nexus Reserve should be 14, not 12
3 (Power Priority) + 2 (Int Mod) + 9 ({cha mod 2 +1}x3 levels)

Woot, two more points


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 29, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If you still have it, you could post the document as an attachment.  I for one would like to read more




There was more fighting, especially on the Ark and when it launched from Cybertron.  As the door to the Ark closed, Prime was going to see Elita One shot and Jackknife and Ironhide were going to have to hold him back.  Several unknown Autobots were going to die in the Autobot Senate room at the hands of Megatron, to help show his viciousness.  As well, there was going to be an atmospheric chase by Thrust, Skywarp, Thundercracker, and Ramjet trying to shoot the Ark down, with Autobots manning guns and shooting back.  There would also have been more cameo appearances by the Autobots in the fight inside the Ark.    

Once on Earth, Spike and Sparkplug would have gone through a discussion with Teletran 1 as it explained to them how to revive Ratchet and trying to get the humans to trust it.  I actually LIKED how I ended that part with T-1 just introducing itself and letting it all just go.  So that worked out better.  I was also going to have the deep sea expidition discover the Decepticons, which I regret not even writing because it would have been very dark and ominous.  But by the time of night I was tired and already cutting out stuff because the whole thing was just too long.  

There would have been a couple more appearances by each of the characters, but I'm glad I limited it as I wanted to include them in the story (to make your characters just as much a part of the whole thing as any other Autobot AND show a reason why Ratchet and Wheeljax chose you guys to reactivate first) but I also didn't like taking liberties with your characters without having seen their personalities in action... so I tried to keep their thoughts and words to a minimum.

Anyway... that's about it and it probably would have doubled in length.  I short-cutted some of the descriptive phrases to try to cut in to the significant details.  So a part of me worried that it wasn't going to be a good read.  I'm guessing that it was good enough.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

Do you wish me to post Phoenix waking up in the RP thread?  Or wait for the hour to pass and be introduced?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If you still have it, you could post the document as an attachment.  I for one would like to read more




I still want to read it...  Nice synopsis and all but its not the same.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I still want to read it...  Nice synopsis and all but its not the same.



Here's another vote  for the full story.  Maybe even with Phoenix involved.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Do you wish me to post Phoenix waking up in the RP thread?  Or wait for the hour to pass and be introduced?




Ratchet is a genius and can have you ready when ever you want to jump in.  

Well... maybe I will work up the rest of the story and put back in the stuff I edited out.  And... add Pheonix


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Here is a list of every Autobot from the G1 and on the first season of Transformers.




Wow pretty good list.   Are you going to be able to pull transformers from the other seasons in or will that be the only ones?  (Minus the possibility of the Dinobots.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2004)

I think Omega Supreme should be around too since he's apparently the Ark's last line of defence.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2004)

Actually, Omega Supreme is chasing Devestator around the universe at this time and has been doing so for several million cybertronian years, since before you left Cybertron.  Eventually, Devestator is going to run to Earth and Megatron, at which time, Omega Supreme will come to join the Autobots.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> His vocal synthesizers sounds a bit strained as he mimics Optimus' words, “Autobots! Transform and rollout!”



I *know* you had to be a bit giddy when you wrote Jackknife saying that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I *know* you had to be a bit giddy when you wrote Jackknife saying that




yes and no...  To be honest it was pre caffeine this morning and I was rather disappointed that I could think of anything else as fitting... but yeah I was pretty giddy. 

I should have the rest of Jackknife up tonight, it's my project for tonight while the wife is at work.  

I so need to get my Transformer knowledge up to date, theirs so much you've talked about IC that I didn't have a clue about...

Anyhow, questions: 

You seem to hint at Prime and Elita One being in a relationship, yet that doesn't seem to make sense for robots...  Then again I know I'm missing knowledge so where they in a relationship?

Will this Tactic Work as I do not have my book in front of me but then again I suspect it will be the DM’s say anyhow:  Jackknife at ramming speed transforms. (On the move; Rogue ability) while Bushido does the same while riding in the cab (on the move; Rogue ability) now in primary forum Jackknife wields Bushido while doing the "Vehicle Ramming" feat.  (I thought I had chosen the needed feat, and just need the transform on the charge form feat, but I replaced it with “On the Move” so it might be another feat…   Anyhow would the damage multiply?

Feel free to make a new OOC thread, or you can tell me what to name this one.

Is the above “racial” ability modifiers official now?  Or still work in progress? 

How many roads are there in the naval yard, and how long are they?


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 30, 2004)

You need Vehicle Charging for that.  Vehicle Ramming is just what is sounds like.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> You need Vehicle Charging for that.  Vehicle Ramming is just what is sounds like.




Vehicle charging isn't much better...   (I'll check the requirements when I get home.)

Edit: Thanks for looking for me!


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You seem to hint at Prime and Elita One being in a relationship, yet that doesn't seem to make sense for robots...  Then again I know I'm missing knowledge so where they in a relationship?




I used information on the transformer history and embellished it some for "this version" of the story. (I've made a few references to it be "this version" or "our version")  As to Prime and Elita, in the real story, she and Prime have a conversation and it is kind of hinted at but not nearly what I changed it to.  In the "actual" history, she asked Prime if she could come with him, but he said no.  I switched it around for drama and put more into the "relationship"



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Feel free to make a new OOC thread, or you can tell me what to name this one.




Naw, this one is fine for now until it gets too large.  If you want to rename it (Since it is no longer really an "Is anyone interested" and an actual OOC) that's fine.  If someone still wants in, I think we have one more slot left after Sir Osis of Liver is able to join.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is the above “racial” ability modifiers official now?  Or still work in progress?




still a work in progress. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How many roads are there in the naval yard, and how long are they?




One road down the middle of the yard.  It is a full fledged road, double wide.  It goes between the two warehouse buildings closest to the Ocean and the docks. Each warehouse is on one side of the river.  There is one smaller road that breaks off from the main road before getting to the first warehouse to go back behind the warehouse to the rear Warehouse where Sparkplug tells you is the command center and a machine shop while the two warehouses near the Docks are Supply and storage and assembly.  The second bridge crosses over the river behind the back warehouse to a parking area where several large, steel objects are stored and rusting slightly.  The whole area is paved, though.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 31, 2004)

Got the book today!   Will be ready soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Got the book today!   Will be ready soon.




Sweet!  



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Still, for now Stickshift has the benifit of being able to carry him somewhere other than the cab, so that once we transform, he isn't stuck inside anywhere.]




How does that work differently with Stickshift than it does with Jackknife? 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> I switched it around for drama and put more into the "relationship"




Cool, I like the switch.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 31, 2004)

I guess he's saying he's a pickup suv.  So he has a open cargo area.  Where as Jack Knife does not.  Unless you count the fifth wheel.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I guess he's saying he's a pickup suv.  So he has a open cargo area.  Where as Jack Knife does not.  Unless you count the fifth wheel.




Nah, he's an enclosed SUV, but my point was I didn't know if Jackknife has a trailer or not.  If he doesn't, the only storage space that he has is his cab, which usually remains intact from transformations (again, not certain, but BS hasn't written up any transformation information).  If the cab remains in one piece, then Bushido would be stuck inside, whereas I know Stickshift's cargo area opens up during transformation, leaving Bushido either on the ground or in Stickshift's hands.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I guess he's saying he's a pickup suv.  So he has a open cargo area.




Ahh makes a bit more sense...  I don't ever see Jackknife carrying humans...  I see his arms coming out of the cab with his hand forming out of the grill.  Though his sleeping quarters would be able to hold a human... Except that's the bulk of his body in his primary form so I don't see anyone fitting there or want to be there.  



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Where as Jack Knife does not.




Well he also has two humans he'll need to deal with when he transforms so I was rather just curious.  

If the DM doesn't have any issue with Bushido fitting inside Jackknife than neither do I. 

(Anyhow, On a side note I do not think I'm going to get Jackknife done tonight...  I hurt my back playing basketball, yet again, so I think after I finish this post and my next post...  IC this game, that I'm going to take a muscle relaxers, their pretty potent and I don't think I'll have the ability to write something comprehendible to others or to myself when tomorrow comes.)


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well he also has two humans he'll need to deal with when he transforms so I was rather just curious.




Well, this is just dealt with by the expedient method of opening the doors and saying 'get out'.  The humans are self mobile.  Weapon form Bushido is not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, this is just dealt with by the expedient method of opening the doors and saying 'get out'.  The humans are self mobile.  Weapon form Bushido is not.




  True enough, I see a lot of transformations by Jackknife being at a high rate of speed and not very friendly on a human's body. 

V, question for you, how do you want to deal with damage to those within a transformer that's also damaged?


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, unless he changes something else,  thats already in the book.  They take half damage.  As for quick changes,  that is a danger for those of us with On The Move.  I mean that is the point of the ability.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

Okay in a moment of drug induced clarity I realized something I should have know for quite some time…

Theirs no need to pick up the Exotic Archaic feat, at least not to wield Bushido as Bushido can transfer a feat over and one NEED not meet the prerequisites, so he can give weapon focus, which seems to me would give the exotic weapon feat also…  (Obviously this is the DMs call.)

I also updated some of Jackknife's character sheet, though admiting not as much as I wanted to or planed too...  I missed the feat he got from soldier level to so picking up Vehicle Charging wasn't hard to do at all.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok... posted the revised version of the story in the first two posts of the RP thread.  Its nearly twice as long... just remember, you asked for it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Theirs no need to pick up the Exotic Archaic feat, at least not to wield Bushido as Bushido can transfer a feat over and one NEED not meet the prerequisites, so he can give weapon focus, which seems to me would give the exotic weapon feat also…  (Obviously this is the DMs call.)




Okay, I'm not sure how clear I was when I wrote that...  Improved Sunder requires Power Attack... I wouldn't give power attack along with Improved Sunder...  

Kal, Jackknife was more worried about getting as many Transformers in the Shipyard before hand.  With only one pass and the ability for a two for one deal it’s for the best.  This way no one gets stuck 3 against 1 or what not.  (Translation stick close to Stickshift.)

V, noon sounds good, but I do have plans for a post before then... (In case I'm running behind.)


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 2, 2004)

How are the combat sequences?  I hope you are enjoying this so far.  Any suggestions on how I can make it better?


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm enjoying them.  

A couple of notes about the missile launcher though.  1) I can't fire in the same round as I get the lock, but since I missed the second time, and presumably had enough time the first, it's of no matter right now.  2)  The book doesn't say what happens when a missile misses it's target.  I see  two possibilities.  Either it over flies and attempts to return before it runs out of fuel (in 10 rounds), or else it explodes as a grenade-like weapon with it's standard explosive radius and effects


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes I am enjoying all your post immensly Vendetta.  As far as that goes I'm enjoying them all.  Would want anyone to feel slighted just because they hadn't asked for a critique.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 2, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A couple of notes about the missile launcher though.  1) I can't fire in the same round as I get the lock, but since I missed the second time, and presumably had enough time the first, it's of no matter right now.  2)  The book doesn't say what happens when a missile misses it's target.  I see  two possibilities.  Either it over flies and attempts to return before it runs out of fuel (in 10 rounds), or else it explodes as a grenade-like weapon with it's standard explosive radius and effects




1) Yes.  I had assumed, as Brother Shatterstone had, that it took at least one extra round for the jets to get turned around and heading back.  Since they fly 1320mph, they get well out of range for a decent shot in that interveining round... so I promply ignored it.

2) I'm assuming the missile keeps chasing after them *but* it could crash into the side of the cliffs... so don't get your hopes up. (It will be a roll vs. their maneuverability... uh... anyone know what that is?


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm thinking the description is excellent.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

My new and improved Stickshift Pics.  I hope you guys like them, I spent far more time working on the model than I should have


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 2, 2004)

HA!  That's great.  About as close to a transformer drawing I get is doing the "create your own transformer" "game" from the Hasbro site.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 2, 2004)

Sweet, I wish I could make models half that well.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 2, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> _from the RP thread_
> * I've never really given thought to how making an unarmed strike with the power affects the +3 bonus against metal targets. Your call, +5 or +8 attack




The +3 is for the power, not the actual unarmed strike.  So, if you miss with your attack, but miss by 3 or less off of the AC then the electricity arcs to the metal and will score that damage, at least.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

good compromise.  Thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> How are the combat sequences?  I hope you are enjoying this so far.  Any suggestions on how I can make it better?




Oh I'm enjoying them quite alot!   I just wish my own posting wasn't so spotty this week...  Between the drugs I'm taking for my back, and my workload at work I've just been swamped...  The good news is that my back fills better each day and one of my lackeys comes back from school on Tuesday, Monday is a holiday, so I'll have the weekend to get caught up and I shouldn't be falling behind next week.

Things of note:  

Jackknife does have the *Exotic Archaic* feat to wield Bushido one handed...  (Though I see him using Bushido mostly as a two handed weapon.)  Consider this official, we've started combat so I don't feel right changing or swapping feats anymore.)

Also I'm curious as to rather or not *Vehicle Charging* was added to the damage result on Impact, I don't have my book in front of me but I'm pretty sure this feat allows you to transfer some of your movement into damage.  (As I said I don't have my book in front of me so I could be wrong.  )

hafrogman, awesome work on the new artwork.   So do you have plans to do the whole team? 

I'll have a finished Jackknife up soon, but I think all the mechanics is done; now I just need to write everything else...  I see him being rather quite, not truly shy just rather involved in his own thoughts.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> hafrogman, awesome work on the new artwork.   So do you have plans to do the whole team?




I'm not totally opposed to the idea, but since I created Stickshift, I knew that the image of him in my head was the right one.  So, I'm willing to take requests, but I'd need 1) a lot of time    2) good, scale pictures of the alternate form (like Jackknife's pictures, but preferably full on front and full on side shots rather than 3/4 view, or numerical statistics on the vehicle along with more general pictures.  3) your opinion on how the alt form splits up to create the robot.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 2, 2004)

Yep, It was forgotten... add 24 points of damage to Impact

Oh... and just need Jackknife's actions for round three.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Yep, It was forgotten... add 24 points of damage to Impact




Cool.  That might be the most damage I've ever done with a third level character.  



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Oh... and just need Jackknife's actions for round three.



Yeah, sorry about that...  I tried to post a couple of time during the day at work but kept getting interrupted...  

Actions are up now and I should be done with busy days and busy weeks for awhile now.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.  That might be the most damage I've ever done with a third level character.



Don't forget the LA +6.  Were actually 9th level.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Don't forget the LA +6.  Were actually 9th level.




Ahhh good point...  



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Autobots and Decepticon tumble from the dock to the first bridge before sliding to a halt some 40 feet from Stickshift.




I take its safe to assume that both Impact and Jackknife our laying on the ground in a heap?  (Is Impact still in airplane form?  I imagine that he would need either a runway or to be in robot form to fly off?  I'm pretty sure I never saw one of the Decepticons jets taking off from a prone position)


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes, he is still in his alt mode.  He'll need a move action to transform.  Bushido, also in Alt mod, is laying on the ground as well.  You are all within 5 or so feet of each other.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 7, 2004)

I hope everyone has had a grand holiday.  I've not, my car died and I'm down $250 and am no closer to getting it fixed than I was when it died.  God, i have to ride the bus to work, which is a 2 hour ride (with transfer and wait at the transfer point... meaning I'm catching it at 5am   )

Oh well.  

So, the battle is over and there's RPing to do. Hopefully we can add a new Autobot to our number when the crew gets back to the Ark.  

Anyway... a reminder... Wheeljax is on blackout until you guys contact him and I'll "move the story along" when the group's decided what to do next and finished their RPing... just wanted to post this saying all this so that you know I'm here lurking and reading and plotting my next decepticon activity MUWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2004)

Updated Stickshift

gained a level in Soldier

Updated HP to represent MAX HD and removed size bonus from earlier rules incarnation.

+1 str
Weapon Specialization: Unarmed Strike
+1 rank pilot, senses, athletics.
+1 gear -> winch


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 13, 2004)

Go ahead and keep that HP bonus for size.  I like it


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 13, 2004)

Does that mean I and Bushido, should add +2 dex?


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2004)

The hp bonus was just that, I don't think Vendetta ever got around to finalizing the stat adjustments vs size.

On a side note, I got the Transformers season one of DVD last weekend.  Whee, nostalgia!  Actually, it's got terrible dialogue and the animation is terrible compared to the movie, but this doesn't stop it from being great fun   (My personal favorite moments so far : snow falls upwards, and Chip is described as a man "after my own central processing unit")


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 14, 2004)

As for the stat bonuses... I've sort of forgotten about them since we actually got the action going... I'll have to give it some more thought.  As to the HP bonus, I believe it was twice the hardness bonus I gave, so even the smaller guys get 16 more HPs, I believe.  

I'm just... Gosh, I've made some many changes already...  Funny thing is, back when the T-formers first came out, I actually created a game for it... It was kind of goofy, but I had done some nice "races" for the different types of autobots.  Of course that is well before d20, but I keep thinking of how those guys would adapt when my mind goes to game mechanics, not to how we ought to ballance these guys.  It would be easier if the size thing wasn't part of the priority.  But guys who spend more on an altform priority should have a bigger, tougher alt and primary form... 

So... I'm not sure yet what I want to do.  For one, it just doesn't make sense that someone as BIG as Jackknife has no better con or str than wee little bumblebee.  So something, I think, should be done.  

For now, just add the HP bonuses and eventually something will come... OR if you have a nice idea, please post it.  You might have the spark that solves my Dilemma.

On hafrogman's side note:
A buddy of mine got it a year ago and I was so excited... the nastalgia is definately there but my god, just like Hafrogman said, the dialogue/script is terrible. I wondered how I could have loved it so much at first, when I was in shock by it.  But I was watching Transformers: Energon the other day and... I don't like it.  I like 'bots that look like real cars, not space ships, despite how cool some might look.  Also... they just got something wrong.  I mean, Ironhide, the grizzled war veteran with the cool voice in season one just doesn't cut it with the teenager sounding voice in Energon.  Sure, ours was cheeky but at least they got the characters right (in my opinion).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2004)

Updated Jackknife

gained a level in Soldier

Updated HP (12 (class) + 4 (Con) + 10 (Size)

+1 con
Class Ability: Adaptive Defense II (Soldier)
+1 rank athletics, pilot, Repiar (simple), senses.
+1 gear + Automatic Blaster Pistole (5) = Automatic Blaster Carbine 


Did I miss anything?  (besides the much needed IC post?)


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, Hp should be hardness 10 x2 =20 for size.



Now to make this official.

Phoenix update:
1 level soldier to 4th level
Hp 12 +16 size
B.A.B +1
Fort +1
Natural Armor +1
Gear +1 unspent
Bonus Feat: Point Blank Shot
NR: +3
Skills: 4 pts
1 rank pilot
3 ranks Knowledge, Warfare
Ability increase dex +1

Now did I miss anything?


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 15, 2004)

Actually the priority cost isn't always related to primary form size for Vehicle Bots, you can be gargantuan for 2-3 Priority as a vehicle (eg tank vs the all-terrain mecha thing), and for animal bots being very tiny is as expensive as being very large. Its kinda funky.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey guys... what's up?  I had Wheeljax answer the questions asked of him but I didn't want to "move on" without RPs... did I lead you guys into a brick wall?  That can happen, I'm sure.  I've never GMed a PbP game before, so I'm still learning the ropes.  If you guys are just sort of wondering what the heck is going on, post it here and I'll just post again with what's coming next.  I just throught maybe a bit of RPing and some discussion might be appropriate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Hey guys... what's up?




My blood pressure? :\  I've down to only having myself to get all the work done at work.  (We are down from having 5 a few months ago.)  Next week I get the return of a coworker so I should be back to normal...


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 1, 2004)

Uni Holidays here, haven't had proper net access for a week, will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 2, 2004)

Good good.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2004)

I didn't want to take over the thread.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 2, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I didn't want to take over the thread.



hehe.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2004)

Just waiting for a bit more information to come in before I post IC.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, your roll was low and you don't have much to go on to post IC at this point.  But if you think of something you'd like Jackknife to investigate, you can roll it up and post that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

V if you want go ahead and just do actions for Jackknife...  My wife has had the last 4 days off, a combination of being sick, but mostly being off for her birthday…  Anyhow, I think I have two games up to date, but in all honesty I might have none…

Sadly she said she needed a break from work and I’m now at the point where I would pay them for her to work an evening shift…   Anyhow give me a day or two I should be up to speed by then.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 27, 2004)

Since it takes an action to use your adaptive defense, we'll have you do that.  It'll pump your AC to 19 vs. the Kickback clones.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Since it takes an action to use your adaptive defense, we'll have you do that.  It'll pump your AC to 19 vs. the Kickback clones.




Thanks boss!   I'll be up to speed soon!


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry guys, my life went a bit out of control the last couple days and I never got to post the rest of the combat round.  I'll post it up tomorrow evening.  Sorry it's taken me this long


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey, do you guys like this initiative method or should I toss it out and just get your actions and do up a round like the last battle?  

I'm trying to "find my nich" with the PBP style of GMing and you guys are ending up my test bunnies.  I'm hoping to start a D&D adventure soon using the world in my novel and a couple of adventures that I've DMed for my regular PnP group.  I promise it will be better as I have MUCH more material 

Anyway, I think maybe the combat is moving slow waiting for each person to post that is next (granted though, it was ME that was slowing things up there)... but I'm not sure... what do you guys think?  How should I do this?  (Don't say "what works best for you" please, as I'm new to the PBP GM battles and I like to figure out what works and get used to it, not just come up with a system and hope.)  I kind of thought that last time it dragged waiting for everyone's actions to be posted before doing up the round summary... now I'm not sure which is better (or if there is a third, fourth or fifth option out there that works really well)


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 31, 2004)

I think everyone posting and then doing a round summary was faster. But in this case I don't think it would have been since Brother Shatterstone was absent, in general everyone posting and then doing a round is faster if everyone posts 1/day, otherwise the player by player method is probably better.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I think everyone posting and then doing a round summary was faster.




Aye, I agree...  I'm also not sure if you want my next set of actions now or to wait till its Jackknife’s turn...

I'm caught up, so it shouldn't be much of a delay.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2004)

Also in my case, I needed the result of Stickshifts action, to post mine.  I guantee you if Kickback had still been on my back, my actions would have been diferent.    All in all, I enjoyed the battle this way.  But it is slower.  It appears that the majority would like to do it the regular way however.  On another note, I would like to hear more about the D&D adventure you have planned.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 1, 2004)

OK, let's try a split between the two... Post what you'd like to do even if it isn't your "turn" if you don't believe your choice of actions would depend on what someone else might do... for example... Jackknife has three bugs left on him, so he'll likely attack one and that is unlikely to change so he could post that any time.  While Phoenix, as he stated, would like to wait and see if Stickshift was successful or not.  I'll work with all the actions posted and we, as a group can wait up a bit for guys who would like to see the result of the actions of others first.

wanna try that?


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> On another note, I would like to hear more about the D&D adventure you have planned.




Thanks for the interest.  I'll post notices in the OOC threads of the games I'm in that are active.  I enjoy all the players in the various games I'm in and hope that they might be interested in joining up with this new game.  It's basically just some adventures that are based in the novel I've written and enjoyed running those adventures for my RL PnP groups.  I've run it three times so far and would like to try it out in PbP because I think there are some cool things that I can do with it here.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 5, 2004)

urk

wow, life has had me by the balls the last week and again I'm slow posting up... I'm sorry guys.  I'll do better.  Posting in the RP thread now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2004)

No issue boss.  

Just to verify the numbers…  Is the damage taken correct?  (You needn’t explain it I’m just shocked to find out that kickout has that kind of DR.



> Jackknife: Grapples Kickback 4 and squeezes doing 19 points of total damage, before DR.
> Damage taken: 3 points.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 5, 2004)

I think you'll find that Jacknife TOOK the three damage.  We don't get to know their DRs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that Jacknife TOOK the three damage.




Gotcha makes sense now... 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> We don't get to know their DRs.




Never asked for it.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 6, 2004)

Their DR's are 6... but you don't know that 

And yeah, the three points damage was how much damage Jackknife took after his DR. (Btw, you guys have several of them close to dropping as well)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

Silly question:  Do you think Jackknife should have some sort of historical knowledge over the Knowledge: Earth Culture he has now?  (I'm not asking to change it for the check going on right now but just in general.)

Pardon the pun but its “bugged” me for quite a bit now.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 22, 2004)

If you'd like to change it to knowledge; cybertron, you may... that makes more sense anyway.  I just figured that, without optimus around, jackknife has spent all of his free time learning up on earths' cultures so that he can make more informed choices.  But it is up to you, sir.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 4, 2005)

Bah... sorry.  I think I let this whole insecticon conversation go on too long... but honest, there was a point I was trying to fish for but failed miserably   (this was one of the points that the game was taking a major turn from the series continuity in that it was going to be possible to recruit the insections to the side of the Autobots... I only tell you this so that you know that there is more available than the old storyline and don't let your knowledge of that clash with what _could _ happen in this game)

Anyway, moving on...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 9, 2005)

Methinks the game be dead...

Anyway... I want to be a good GM here at EnWorld.  Its quite different from face to face gaming.  I'm generally a good enough GM live, but I know I've got plenty of room to grow.  I'd like to GM another couple of games here, specifically, a homebrew based on my novel and a Champions(tm) adventure (and possibly a Spycraft(tm) adventure)...

But I don't want to flop those adventures.  Please, help me grow as an EnWorld GM and tell me what I need to improve on here.  Do I lead the players too much?  Not enough?  Not interesting?  More descriptions? Less descriptions?  I've only gotten to be in a couple of games that actually have survived and I try to mimick what those GMs do in so far as what it is that I think is successful.  But I really do want to grow here at EnWorld because I think that I have stories to tell... please help me do that (Ie. be cruel if you have to... I'm a big boy, I can take it )


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, it has nothing to do with you, but obviously one of our problems is the fact that Kalanyr has been lost from the net (mostly) and won't be back for a couple of months.  I got really busy back in December and have had a hard time getting back to the thick of it.

Still, even if the game is dead dead, you shouldn't blame yourself.


There really doesn't seem to be a whole lot that guarentees the success of a game.  You just have to keep plugging at it.  The one thing I can think of that will help is to never give up.  If your players stop posting, poke them with a stick.  If they seem confused make some decisions for them.  If they don't like it, tell them to start making their own choices again   If they stop posting, get new players.  The longest running games here always seem to have been nearly dead at some point or another, the trick is to just keep beating at them until they stagger back to their feet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 9, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Still, even if the game is dead dead, you shouldn't blame yourself.




V, yeah this one isn't your fault...  I'm probably the most to blame as I missed update after update.  I'm not sure if others have noticed but with the loss of email notifications the number of games I'm in has decrease dramatically...  Its not really a hidden fact but I have ADD and I need almost constant posts from others, or constant reminders from other sources, like email, to make my posts...  It didn't help that I got pushed into leading this rag tag band and that to be honest I think I know the least amount of details about the setting...  I'm always leery of posting, its almost work...  and when its work its not as fun.

The story is/has been a great one and sort of posting in your player's name theirs not much you could do.

I know we also lost rangerjohn a few weeks back...



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> The longest running games here always seem to have been nearly dead at some point or another, the trick is to just keep beating at them until they stagger back to their feet.




Yup, a wonderful point, it’s the nature of the beast...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 10, 2005)

Down two players is rough... We could open for recruitment, if you guys still want to play.  I can send Bushido and Phoenix off on a mission to the moon 

Either way, I am willing to keep plugging along, even if it is just you two and something that only happens with a couple posts a week... let me know what you guys want to do... and don't feel like you have to play.  If you'd like to just drop it and have one less game to worry about, that's not a problem... just let me know what you guys want to do.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I'd still be interested in continuing.  I seem to be loosing games (either permenantly or indefinatehiatus) a lot lately.  So even if you cancelled the game, I'd just turn around and join any new game you started   

One problem with recruiting would be finding anyone with the book.  But I guess we could try guiding someone through creation.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm still interested as hafrogman said. I just have hell being reliable with my dearest mother controlling my net access.  If it starts up again I'll try and post sporadically and be back in full gear in late February.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 11, 2005)

this adventure has, by design, the ability to stay small or grow as we see fit.  (I tend to always leave room for adjustments in my games just because I'm used to players being able to make it one day and not the next.)

I think Deadestdai might be interested in joining us once he's gotten his feet back on the ground, what with Juniordeadestdai arriving recently.  We'll see on that.  But yeah... Kalanyr, no worries... post when you can and maybe you'll be back full time.  We'll just go slow and pick up steam then and see what happens.  I don't mind slow, as long as I know that is what we are trying to do.  I just get paranoid otherwise. 

I'm not going anywhere.

PS: hafrogman, you, as well as any of you guys, are welcome in any game I decide to start here.  I can't tell you how much I enjoyed your character creations... it got me SO back into Transformers  (I'm working on getting some of the old classic "re-issue" transformers (with metal parts and all) that are at various toy stores.  Pickings have been slim, but I got Prowl and Skywarp.  They go well with my original Optimus Prime (the only surviving t-former that I still have from when I was a lad))


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh yeah... there is a post in the RP section, we're moving on


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello all.  Just wanted to plug a game that I’m starting.  It is a homebrewed adventure set in the world of my novel.  I hope that you guys might be interested and at least check it out.  It will use standard D&D 3.5 rules and characters.

Dangerous Legacy

Thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2005)

I guess I should have made this official sometime ago but I just lack the time right now to keep going in this game...  Vendetta it has nothing to do with you or your DMing skills as there both superb, I’ve changed job responsibilities at work and my free time has become more limited, and I’m in the process of working on a setting/system for my true love from the 80’s…   (I'll have more details later if anyone is interested...) 

I would like to think this is just temporary but I just don’t know for sure.


----------

